# Seltsame Namen



## legend codename (9. März 2011)

Hi Buffis,

mich würde mal interressieren ob euch auch schon mal seltsame oder lustige Namen einiger Spieler aufgefallen sind und welche das waren?

Mir zum Beispiel ist mal ein Spieler begegnet der hieß Halskrause.


----------



## HonkyBongo (9. März 2011)

einer  "Bratwurst"   bin ich schon begegnet ^^


----------



## KissMePaint (9. März 2011)

Baguettsoße durfte ich auch schon treffen ^^


----------



## Gazeran (9. März 2011)

Paladin Sinnlos mit seinem Twink Sinnvoll


----------



## Moi dix Mois (9. März 2011)

Hab gehört es gibt/gab mal nen Jäger mit "Ichtreffnix" - sein Pet "Ichaunicht"

Edit: auf grund des Post unter mir fiel mir ein. ich glaub auf dem realm EK gibts nen tauren druiden mit "Kuhmasutra"


----------



## Throgan (9. März 2011)

ja...damals....als WoW noch jung war....

Da habe ich Leute mit solchen Namen ganz Pauschal auf Igno gesetzt, das ist ein RPG! Da die Liste aber leider irgendwann voll war und die Deppen immer mehr wurden, habe ich aufgegeben....

nen Roman könnte ich schreiben, über Klospülung, Milkakuh, MumuOnFire und den ganzen Rotz....ich finds nur albern =(


----------



## Rakiem (9. März 2011)

Also mir ist mal nen Nachtelf untergekommen, der nannte sich "NationalELF" ^^
Fand ich schon irgendwie witzig


----------



## Klobbireturns (9. März 2011)

mh ich find meinen neuen main recht lustig  eigentlich is mir beim Transfer zur Horde nich ganz bewusst gewesen das man den Namen falsch verstehn kann^^
erst als ich mit nem Reallife kumpel in nem Raid war und der Leader mich ansprach hab ich gemerkt das ich etwas genauer überlegen hätte sollen^^

mein schurke heist Kazed, wenn man s laut ausspricht kanns zu verwechslungen führen ...^^

und meine lustigste begegnung hatte ich irgendwann mit dem Paladin Darmsause ,selten so über nen namen gelacht *g*


----------



## Gazeran (9. März 2011)

Klobbireturns schrieb:


> mh ich find meinen neuen main recht lustig  eigentlich is mir beim Transfer zur Horde nich ganz bewusst gewesen das man den Namen falsch verstehn kann^^
> erst als ich mit nem Reallife kumpel in nem Raid war und der Leader mich ansprach hab ich gemerkt das ich etwas genauer überlegen hätte sollen^^
> 
> mein schurke heist Kazed, wenn man s laut ausspricht kanns zu verwechslungen führen ...^^
> ...


Öhm ja gehts nur mir so oder versteht nochjemand hier einfach nur Bahnhof?
Ausser Darmsause, den find ich auch witzig


----------



## Throgan (9. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Öhm ja gehts nur mir so oder versteht nochjemand hier einfach nur Bahnhof?



Nunja, sprich doch mal laut seinen Namen aus KAZED.....klingt dann wie n ...nunja...ich sag das hier nicht....ist auf jedenfall mal garnicht lustig!


----------



## Moi dix Mois (9. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Öhm ja gehts nur mir so oder versteht nochjemand hier einfach nur Bahnhof?
> Ausser Darmsause, den find ich auch witzig



Kazed. ausgesprochen und anders betont Ka-Zed. kurz KZ


----------



## Ulthras (9. März 2011)

Kochbuch.. vor 6 Jahren der erste, den ich sah, sein Name wird mir immer in Erinnerung bleiben..
Und dann ein Kollege von mir.. er hat nen Char, wenn der geganked wurde, hieß es, er holt seinen großen Bruder, das war dann tatsächlich sein großer Bruder, der auch in WoW "Großerbruder" hieß.. war ein Full-Epic-Tauren-Krieger zu BC-Zeiten


----------



## Mingxie (9. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Öhm ja gehts nur mir so oder versteht nochjemand hier einfach nur Bahnhof?
> Ausser Darmsause, den find ich auch witzig



Ka-Zed = KZ = Konzentrationslager >.>


----------



## Gazeran (9. März 2011)

Ah danke... Hab einfach aufm schlauch gestanden -.-


----------



## Elchensen (9. März 2011)

Also auf meinem Realm gibts nen Tauren, der heißt "Hüftspeck"... :-D


----------



## Sabito (9. März 2011)

Mein main lief eineZeit lang mit dem Namen Schurkenmast durch die Gegend und der Hunter von meinem Bro hieß Schatenjäger (ja mit nur einem t) zum Glück hatte Blizz dagegen was gemacht.^^

Edit: Hätten den Hunter von meinen Bro Schadenjäger nennen sollen


----------



## Holzbruch (9. März 2011)

Loladin

Fistulol

Legolas (ein hunter, welch zufall)

Ichsehdich

Sprudel

Stückmilch

Nacktelf/e

Blutzwölf/e

Holytoast (Priest)

Demonictoast (WL)

Canikill (can i kill)

Worgerine (Anspielung Wolverine(im englischen) und im deutschen Margarine)

---> alles schon gesehen und zu teilen auch schon selbst so genannt.


----------



## Blumator (9. März 2011)

hm gibt einige lustige... die alle zu merken wäre mir zuviel...

aber die Kuhmasztra kann ich bestätigen die hab ich auch schon mal gesehen 

Meine Jägerin heißt Latrine...


----------



## Izara (9. März 2011)

Holzbruch schrieb:


> Loladin
> 
> Fistulol
> 
> ...



Ich kenn ne Menge unterschiedlicher Toasts, Würste, Brote, allerlei Gemüsesorten, Limonaden und was weiß ich nicht alles. So langsam kommt mir der Gedanke, dass nur verfressene PC-Suchtis auf solche Namen kommen. Entsprechend nett bin ich dann auch zu Gemüsegurken, Salamibroten etc 


btw: Crymeabubble fand ich mal extrem witzig in nem BG


----------



## Cytoshape (9. März 2011)

Hab mal nen Hunter gesehn, der hieß Klickklack und sein Pet Boom. Fand ich irgendwie einprägsam blos hat er keinen Schaden gemacht,a ls ich ihn gesehn hatte und insofer war der Name doch leicht unpassen =/


----------



## Eloquia (9. März 2011)

will ja nicht pervers werden, aber ein Spieler hieß/heißt auf unserem Server "Cum"
...ich wusste gar nicht, dass das erlaubt ist und wir mussten uns im TS erstmal einen ablachen


----------



## fixfox10 (9. März 2011)

Ja, es ist ein RPG.
Und ja, es soll auch Spaß machen.
Daß sich der Eine oder Andere mit Bierernst an dem Rollenspielcharakter festklammert, obwohl er auf den meisten Servern eh schon lange über den Jordan ist...
Seis drum...
Allen Spaßverderbern seien doch bitte mal die Tauren Chieftains, Harris Pilton oder Harrison Jones in Erinnerung gerufen.
So viel dazu.

BTT:
Vor langer Zeit kam mir ein Jäger entgegen mit Namen Pipsy. Im Schlepptau hatte er eine Katze mit Namen Pupsy. Hab ich schon gelacht. Aus dem Augenwinkel fiel mir dann noch der Gildenname auf:
Pöbel und Gesocks...

Aber dazu gabs hier ja auch schon Threads.


----------



## Tamîkus (9. März 2011)

ich sah ma nen gnom und der gnom hies Taurentanpon


----------



## Squidd (9. März 2011)

Hexer mit dem Namen "Harzfear"  Hat mich echt weggehauen^^


----------



## Tamîkus (9. März 2011)

Squidd schrieb:


> Hexer mit dem Namen "Harzfear"  Hat mich echt weggehauen^^



hehe lustig ^^ ich weis net mehr genau aber ich sah ma auch nen wl in nem bg glaub das war mensch wl und hies Harrydotter must ich echt lachn


----------



## Captain Jack (9. März 2011)

Totentöter
Schurkolade
Sádówássàssîîîn (lustigerweise war das ein mage)
oder auch immer wieder toll noobs, die sich pewpewdaemetsch nennen und dann doch nur 4(!) k dps machen


----------



## Dabow (9. März 2011)

Ich mochte den Spieler 

Nachtherr, Server Antonidas. 
Spielt leider nichtmehr =(

Titel ebenfalls Nachtherr und die Gilde ...
3 mal dürft ihr raten...


sah dann so aus :    

Nachtherr Nachtherr                               
    < Nachtherr >


----------



## Nexus.X (9. März 2011)

Kuhldiekuh (seltsamerweise ein Worgen Druide)
Gehackteralli (selbst ein Allianzler)
Bonehunter (eine Untote Jägerin)

... sind die einzigen, die ich aktuell noch in Erinnerung hab.


----------



## Klobbireturns (9. März 2011)

Squidd schrieb:


> Hexer mit dem Namen "Harzfear"  Hat mich echt weggehauen^^



 glaub mich auch schon 1-2 ma :/

hab auch noch ne kleine minihexe, die heist Fearsich


----------



## Russelkurt (10. März 2011)

mein schurke heißt "Spreequell", weil ne wasserflasche neben mir aufm tisch stand, ein kumpel von mir und ich haben mal getwinkt aus langeweile und hießen dann "Kinderriegel" und "Schokobon" (was auf einem rp realm echt nicht gut ankam^^) und einen spieler mit namen "Bärmitgewehr"... richtig, ein priester... hab ich auch heute gesehen. "Hartzfear" hab ich auch mal einen gesehen bei uns, sowie einen "Fearvorfünf". "Krustenkaese", "Bratwurst" und "Wurstwasser" aus der Gilde "ChampagnerDesArmenMannes" hab ich auch mal gesehen, gibts aber nicht mehr, den letzteren.


----------



## worksuckslifetoo (10. März 2011)

als ich mal in der scherbenwelt getwink hab ist mir ne gruppe ganz besonders aufgefallen ^^ 
die hießen mars, snickers, twix, duplo und bounty ^^ und ja die gilde hieß < Die Schokoriegel >
heildose bei nem holypala habich mal gesehn ^^

und zum thema namen noch ne andre geschichte,
mit meinem priest sanftmut war ich in nem rnd dungeon und dann war da ein prot pala mit genau dem selben namen ^^ 
najo mir hats erstmal nen interface crash verpasst dann haben wir beide drüber gelacht xD


----------



## Dabow (10. März 2011)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> najo mir hats erstmal nen interface crash verpasst dann haben wir beide drüber gelacht xD



geil =)


----------



## Neritia (10. März 2011)

Bei mir in der Gilde haben wir unsere flauschige Eule Verhaufix (war mal tank XD is jz nur noch im 2. specc tank) 

in ner anderen gilde von unserem server gibts den Vahaunix oO

neben Tankdirnix und so weiter sind mir auch schon andere namen bei Druiden mit ix hinten unter die lupe gekommen darunter auch tudirnix oO

gelacht hab ich beim holypala: heiligsblechle

was auch mal gut kam in ner ini kA von welchen server der schami Bastard (he bastard frosch den mal) 

Twink von nem gildenkollegen: wusa

oder der schurke bei uns schmusisusi 

achja u freund von mir hat nen hunter mit dem klangvollen namen Milfhunter oO

ein dudu auf unserem server mit dem namen Lederhosen ...

boah es gibt echt viel nette/liebe/lustige namen xD

oder kkthxbb is auch so ein name den man ab u zu sieht XD


----------



## heiduei (10. März 2011)

Ein Schurke mit Namen Popopeitsche


----------



## ¥ΛЯ (10. März 2011)

Ich selber spiele zwar auf keinen RPServer da mir die Leute dort das ganze zu Ernst nehmen aber gerade bei der Namenswahl sollte man trotzdem auf jedem Server vernünftige Namen nehmen die in ein Fantasyrollenspiel passen. Bratwurst und so ein Quatsch ist einfach nur lächerlich. Diese Leute stufe ich auf dem gleichen Niveau wie Dêáthârthàsôfdôôôm ein. 

Solche Namen mögen zwar beim erstellen ganz lustig sein aber wenn man seinen Char über Lvl 10 raus leveln will sollte man doch eher etwas vernünftiges sich ausdenken...


----------



## Schobi (10. März 2011)

untoter schurke namens suchmich x)


----------



## Felix^^ (10. März 2011)

Habe mal nen Hunter gesehen der hieß: "Ichwarsnicht" und sein pet hieß: "Ichauchnicht"


----------



## soullink (10. März 2011)

xXDÂRTHVÂDERXx 

ne natürlich der hier : türzueszieht


----------



## Resch (10. März 2011)

Muhladin = Tauren Pala was sonst.


----------



## xsynasto (10. März 2011)

Also der beste Name den ich bis jetzt gesehen habe war der einer Paladina : "Palacetamol"!

Ich hab mich gerollt vor lachen


----------



## Lótó (10. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> gelacht hab ich beim holypala: heiligsblechle
> 
> was auch mal gut kam in ner ini kA von welchen server der schami Bastard (he bastard frosch den mal)
> 
> ...





SO GEIL! ...danke, gelacht am frühen Morgen, jetzt kann der Tag kommen! 
Grußi!


----------



## Technocrat (10. März 2011)

Mein Liebling bisher: Jäger "Smith" mit Pet "Wesson".

Auch gut wenn man gut Englisch kann: Gnomenschurkin "Allygnome".

Und dann noch DEN Namen für Worgenmagier, erfunden von unserem Ohrensammler: "Holsstöckchen".


----------



## SwampyDraco102 (10. März 2011)

Tauren Druide namens Biomilch

Mit Ichtreffnix war ich mal raiden...

Kannte auch mal jemanden, der hat seine Chars immer im Rausch erstellt. Kam sowas raus wie "Muschbrummse" und "Gesichtsmofa".

Tauren Druide namens Baumschmuser.

Links und Rechts, 2 Gnome in der BG die immer falschrum standen.

Ein Troll names Vudu. (Hm, irgendwie fail)

Letztens in der BG ständig einen Goblin namens "Ichbinjan" umgehauen.

Heute ein "Kampffurie" gesehen...

Mehr fällt mir jetzt nicht ein. ^^

Mfg Swampy


----------



## villain (10. März 2011)

ich spiele auf nem englischsprachigen server.

habe dort über die jahre sowas gesehen wie:

restinpeace - priester
healyourself - druide
todesbote - schurke
mightymoo - (tauren) druidin
shamazing - shamane


----------



## Vaiara (10. März 2011)

hab mal nen Incredibull gesehen, im tauren startgebiet xD
fand selber menopaws als namen für ne worgendruidin auch net schlecht,
aber schurkolade und kuhmasutra.. made my day xD

und ein jäger in unsrer gilde sammelt fleißig tolle petnamen, da gabs dann sowas wie HaloKitty etc 

zudem, grad eingefallen (bzw aufgefallen): JustBearWithIt, feraltank im mmo-champion-forum, find den namen auch klasse


----------



## Janica-Damira (10. März 2011)

Die Gnomenschurkin meines Mannes: Minipieks


----------



## Thebambam (10. März 2011)

Mein Dudu (Bärche) hat ein Stylischen Namen.

Bekommen auch immer sehr positive whisper "geiler Name usw"

Vulgärbär  <3


----------



## Cantharion (10. März 2011)

Kellerkind (schurke)
blowjobqt (blutelfe natürlich)
Hirnfroschd (ja so geschrieben)
deinemudda (mit vielen Sonderzeichen)
oder das beste Wortspiel "keiner" und "Niemand"... ok Keiner Tank und Niemand heilt.


----------



## Moi dix Mois (10. März 2011)

Taure Dk auf Antonidas - Rînderwahn


----------



## Felix^^ (10. März 2011)

Hab mal nen Hordler gesehen der hieß Kotnascher  hab mir nen arsch abgelacht


----------



## Kelthuzard (10. März 2011)

Felix^^ schrieb:


> Habe mal nen Hunter gesehen der hieß: "Ichwarsnicht" und sein pet hieß: "Ichauchnicht"





best  xD der ist richtig geil^^


----------



## Barkyo (10. März 2011)

am besten sind namen wie axelschweiß oder krustenkäse


----------



## minuba (10. März 2011)

Mir ist mal ein Jäger Namens Paxi und sein Pet Fixi begegnet. Fand ich recht lustig.


----------



## <DK> (10. März 2011)

Bigmamma ^^ Eine  Worgen Druidin


----------



## Sethia (10. März 2011)

Hatte in einer Ini mal einen Paladin dabei der "Heildose" hiess, blöd nur, das er getankt hat.


----------



## Gazeran (10. März 2011)

Mein Bärchen hiess mal Pedobär, musste den namen aber ändern :S
@irgendwo oben:
Mein pala heisst Kuhladin (Server Blackmoore)

Naja andere Chars von mir:
Razerock (Rock = Erde = Schamane )
Hitoku (Faceroll xD)
Gazeran (hmm einfach so)
Lokin (Titan und so )

Falls die jemand lustig findet.


----------



## sensêij1988 (10. März 2011)

Mein DK Hies mal "Urinstinkt" wobei die betonung auf UR-instinkt lag.

Hab in Inis immer nen lustiges Feedback bekommen nur von Blizz leider nicht


----------



## Schdaiff (10. März 2011)

Mingxie schrieb:


> Ka-Zed = KZ = Konzentrationslager >.>



KZ heißt aber auch Konzentrations Zahl, was denkst du wie oft ich die Abkürzung KZ benutze in der Kristallographie ^^


----------



## Zomb2k (10. März 2011)

minuba schrieb:


> Mir ist mal ein Jäger Namens Paxi und sein Pet Fixi begegnet. Fand ich recht lustig.



Gabs bei uns auf dem Server mit drei Typen/Menschen die zusammen unterwegs waren (Quests, innis etc.)

Alles drei Gnome: PaXí, LeXí und FiXí

Als ich noch 17/18 war fand ichs irgendwie sau witzig, jetzt nich mehr so, aber reicht ab und an noch zum schmunzeln


----------



## Arakon79 (10. März 2011)

Platz eins: Toterwecker
Platz zwei: Schinkenbrot
Platz drei: Stuhl
Platz vier: Schnuckelchen von Orgrimmar


----------



## Borghese (10. März 2011)

moin
als negativ : Pfandflasche

lustig: n kumpel nennt sich ganznahdran, mein jäger auf dem server weitweitweg, mein schurke da ernuwieder.

bei daoc damals hatten n kumpel und ich unsere erdtheurgen felsinie und felsario genannt.


----------



## Technocrat (10. März 2011)

Ach ja, da wäre noch der Main Tank unsere Gilde: Nukeskull. Da ist der Name Programm - er muß im Run nie sagen, was zu tun ist. Macht er hingegen auf DPS spielt er seinen SChurken, und der heißt Nukenukenuke


----------



## RufusNasedo (10. März 2011)

Beispiele aus meiner Gilde:

Hexer namens Gargamelo
Gurkenmusi
Schami namens Schammiprinz (ja, mit 2 m)
Drrocket
Priester namens Gumibär (Gott weiß wieso als Priester und mit einem m )
Monacofranz mit Twinks Monacoklaus und Himalayahans
Healman (Priester, heilt aber eigentlich nie)
Gömelbömel mit Twink Bömelömel
Knuddelzwerg
Syntaxterror (DK) (mein persönlicher Favorit)
Milkabüffel
Meistereder
außerdem haben wir nen Schurken namens Schurken


----------



## Schampanse (10. März 2011)

<- Mein Schamane auf Forscherliga! Ist zwar kein RP-Name aber positive Resonanz habe ich trotzdem bekommen. =)


----------



## Nomisno (10. März 2011)

Hunter: "Badewannen" mit pet "Stöpsel" - Rechts amüsant, das ^-^ Und der gute "Øchne" - Wer den trifft, soll ihn bitte von mir grüßen


----------



## Jalandir (10. März 2011)

Den lustigesten Namen seit langem hab ich nach Cata Release gesehen.
Ein Worgen Krieger namens: Volksworgen

Ich finds witzig und originell, mir ists aber nicht eingefallen.


----------



## zerre (10. März 2011)

mein dk auf shattrath heißt Kuchenblech
mein dranei pala auf destro heißt Fangdaslicht
meine taurenpaladin auf artahs heißt Rindsaylohan
ansonsten was ich noch so gesehen hab auf arthas war ein hunter namens bogenbernd und noch mehr sinlose namen aber zu viel zum aufzählen .


----------



## thewingedshadow (10. März 2011)

Nja, die ganzen Lebensmittelindividueen wurden ja schon erwähnt. Auch Gebrauchsgegenstände wie Tisch- und Stuhlbein sowie Bettpfosten, Tür, Türrahmen, Türgriff und Teppich sind mir hin und wieder über den Weg gelaufen. Etliche nixe wie Tunix, Klaunix und Fressnix, so wie viele andere, habe ich auch schon gesehen.

In der ersten Zeit fand ich Namen wie Brotbüchse und Trolldarm natürlich auch lustig. Aber nach einer Zeit verlieren sie irgendwie den Reiz. Ich selbst bin bei GuildWars zwei Jahre lang mit einer Katze namens Hangover herumgerannt, aber irgendwann wird's dann doch langweilig.

Volksworgen hatte ein Bekannter von mir als Forumtwink.

Bekloppte Namen gibt's allerlei.
Wirklich lustige habe ich in dem Thread nicht gesehen, hm...


----------



## Katzenwerfer (10. März 2011)

mein kleiner Goblin heißt Schamitäter... (kleiner Tip: irgendwo is auch die Klasse versteckt)
und meine Hexerin Hexodia, der Aladyn der Paladin.

ja sonst halt Palaladingdong und den Partyzwerg


----------



## ElSativo (10. März 2011)

Wirklich lustig finde ich die meisten genannten Namen nicht.....
Wenn es wenigstens Wortspiele sind kann man wenigstens drüber schmunzeln
Ich kenne einen Tauren Namens Bulleemi das lass ich durchgehen oder auch Rindeastwood...die haben sich wenigstens ein bischen bei der Namensgebung gedanken gemacht.
Einfach i-welche Lebensmitten wäre mir zu primitiv


----------



## Gnorfal (10. März 2011)

*Únbekannt* - Untoter Schurke
*ÒÓ* - mein Hunter mit Pet *òó*
*Nationalelf* - Nachtelf (is mir im BG begegnet)
*New Orc Gankees* - meine alte Gilde


----------



## Schampanse (10. März 2011)

Also wenn Schampanse kein lustiges Wortspiel ist, weiß ich auch nicht... ^^


----------



## cabul (10. März 2011)

Auf 4 Seiten 2 Namen, bei denen man mal kurz mit den Mundwinkeln zucken konnte ( Urinstinkt und Nationalelf fand ich ganz nett ). Da "muß" mehr kommen...


----------



## FliX80 (10. März 2011)

Lexifixi und Klausmarcel sind mir letztens über den Weg gelaufen.


----------



## Tantanka (10. März 2011)

hey

ich hab letztens Mamutbonsai(Baum-Druide ) und Knochenkalle gesehen


----------



## Ischey (10. März 2011)

Meine Bankgilde

Gib mir Tiernamen


----------



## Tartarus73 (10. März 2011)

Bei uns läuft ein dudu namens dudududu rum, 
Pala Ichhealdich, 
Taure Schokokuh,
Taure Muhtant,
Bämthehäm...
und noch viiieeele mehr


----------



## Gazeran (10. März 2011)

Ah da fällt mir nen priest aus meiner gilde ein:
hmokichheile

Oder auch Oomg der DK!

Nicht zu vergessen Caligoaciess!

Edit:
An alle flamer, wenn wir so schlechte namen haben... Stellt bessere rein -.-


----------



## Atinuviell (10. März 2011)

twinks von mein freund und mir heißen aronal und ellmex


----------



## geisterbahn666 (10. März 2011)

Hey Leute...

Bei uns auf Thrall gibs/gabs ne Gilde die heißt/hieß "Mein C tut W wenn ich G"
Musste echt lachen als ich die sah... xD

Bei uns in der Gilde gibs:

Schurke --> Vanhintn
Dk ---> Schlachtvieh
Eule ---> Geisterbahn (icke)


----------



## Snick (10. März 2011)

Ein Jäger mit dem Namen Raubkopierer, sein Pet hieß DVDRW


----------



## Davax (10. März 2011)

Spongebob, Sandy, Patrick 
Alles 3 Blutelfen und in der Gilde Bikini Bottom x)
is schon 2 jahre her oder so..


----------



## Vaiara (10. März 2011)

also ich muss sagen, ich find, dass tauren sich bisher eindeutig am ehesten für lustige namen eignen, wenn ich sowas wie muhtant etc lese.. XD


----------



## Nisbo (10. März 2011)

damals beim leveln sind mir 3 Allys begegnet Tick, Trick und Track
ansonsten wurde schon alles erwähnt

was ich persönlich gar nicht leiden kann sind diese Sonderzeichennamen
nur weil man z.B. der 100. Deathknight sein will, das dies durchaus zu Verwechslungen führen kann daran denken vermutlich die wenigsten.

Interessant wären im TS bestimmt auch Namen wie "NunPullEndlich" oder "TankRanDa" naja zumindest bis zum ersten whipe ^^


----------



## Onitram (10. März 2011)

hab vor kurzer zeit in Arathibecken gegen Notausgang gekämpft - untoter hexenmeister.

auf Shattrath : 
Trampeltier -Taure, Jäger
Pferdesalami - Mensch - Pala


----------



## Nordend Killer (10. März 2011)

Pommeswerfer

War mal in ner rnd hero


----------



## Cantharion (10. März 2011)

Rhastalol - Troll shaman(Habe ich zufällig gesehen als ich einen vernünftigen Healschamanen gesucht habe.)
Und er war mehrmals rank 1 Gladi, also stimmt dummer Namen = keinen Skill definitiv nicht.

Ein Großteil der sehr guten PvP-Spieler/ PvP-Gilden haben solche Namen ist mir aufgefallen.
Gruß an die Gilde "socketed ur gfs pink slot" musste so lachen als ich sie gesehen habe.


----------



## Karli1994 (10. März 2011)

ich hab mal auf nen amerikanischen server ka wie der hieß nen hunter mit den namen Privateparts aus der Gilde <tastes good in your mouth>


----------



## Cantharion (10. März 2011)

Karli1994 schrieb:


> ich hab mal auf nen amerikanischen server ka wie der hieß nen hunter mit den namen Privateparts aus der Gilde <tastes good in your mouth>






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## -Migu- (10. März 2011)

Duschvorhang > alles

Allgemein Kombonamen oder Just-for-Fun namen

Kumpel und ich zu Zweit Orang & Utan (wurd schon oft angewhispert wo ich denn Utan gelassen hab wenn ich allein unterwegs war^^)

und letztens zu 3. mit kumpels (wir sind eig. horde) for fun 3 allianz gnome mit irokesen für pvp gemacht

Stöpseleins
Stöpselzwei
Stöpseldrei

Im Bg hiess es dann, "stöpsels ihr defft mal flag"


----------



## Klobbireturns (10. März 2011)

Schnomgurke als Glnomschurke fand ich immer nett 

ach und alte bekannte....

Lutschbanane war auf Dalvengyr ma sowas wie DER HEXER, von allies gefürchtet... xD *goodtimes....*


----------



## Kártöffèl1 (10. März 2011)

Mein Main den ich zu Classic+BC gezockt habe war ein Zwerg Hunter der "Kârtôffêl" heißt... der ist auch relativ bekannt 

Mein jetzige Main heißt "Palapanese"... glaubt garnicht wie oftman mit PalapaPPnAse angesprochen wird...  ^^



MFG
Pala


----------



## deah1 (10. März 2011)

Auch sehr spaßig ist es, als Tank Niemand zu heißen 

Da kommen gern mal Missverständnisse vor :

"Wer tankt heute?" - "Niemand" - "Wollt ihr mich verarschen?!" - "Wieso, es tankt doch Niemand."

Herrlich diese Gespräche


----------



## Apuh (10. März 2011)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Gnom Schurke > Wadenbeißer[/font]
[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Worg > Käptenworgen[/font]


----------



## Gazeran (10. März 2011)

deah1 schrieb:


> Auch sehr spaßig ist es, als Tank Niemand zu heißen
> 
> Da kommen gern mal Missverständnisse vor :
> 
> ...


Jaja solche gespräche xD
Situation: Sindragosa Bosskampf 25er Progress (80er Zeiten)
Wir kommen in die 35% Phase, ansage im TS von irgendeinem: MAX DPS!
Kam vom Pala (heisst im RL Max): Aber ich bin doch Heal!?
Das TS hat gelegen... der Boss in diesem Try nicht xD


----------



## Arichmonde (10. März 2011)

Noch ein paar, die ich schon gesehen habe, auch wenn sie nicht besonders lustig sind:
Subwaý&Subway
Wurststulle
Laubgebläse
Spongybob
Shadowbob
Hoepfner(hnter mit Begleiter Duffbär,Paulaner oder Doppelkorn)
Kfz


----------



## Killding (10. März 2011)

legend schrieb:


> Hi Buffis,
> 
> mich würde mal interressieren ob euch auch schon mal seltsame oder lustige Namen einiger Spieler aufgefallen sind und welche das waren?
> 
> Mir zum Beispiel ist mal ein Spieler begegnet der hieß Halskrause.



[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Mein altes 2on2 Team vor 2 Jahren : Sagichned(mage) Sagichdoch(rogue)  Haben wir doch gesagt(teamname)[/font]


----------



## Silenzz (10. März 2011)

Hab mal bei nem Rnd-Run einen Blunttrauma gesehn  Mensch Magier, war auch lustig


----------



## InYaSchwingschleifer (10. März 2011)

Andygewehre Mensch Hunter


----------



## Grushdak (10. März 2011)

-> *lustige/coole WoW Namen* 

(23 Seiten als Gast - 11 Seiten wenn angemeldet)


----------



## Gazeran (10. März 2011)

Tristan und Isolde war nen Multiboxer xD
Und auch nicht schlecht: SCHOCKNORRIS xD


----------



## Sidorak (10. März 2011)

Hab mal nen Typ gesehen der   Schamanhaar   hieß...Klasse ist ja offensichtlich.

Der hat meinen damaligen (und bisher einzigen) Hordetwink dann auch in seine Gilde eingeladen. Weiß nur leider den Namen nicht mehr genau, irgendwas mit Blechdose oder Bierdosen.
War auf Malfurion falls die Gilde jemand kennt/kannte.


----------



## Killding (10. März 2011)

[font="'Comic Sans MS"]Taure : Bauer Jenkins(titel)[/font]


----------



## Lion333 (10. März 2011)

Ich habe einen Hunter gesehn der Türknauf hieß


----------



## Moi dix Mois (10. März 2011)

Mein bruder zu BC Zeiten: Blutelf paladin - Klappspaten
Priester - Saaaanitäter
Schami: Supernanny
und sein Krieger: Fallobst
achja- sein schurke auf antonidas- Kotlettcheff (schreibweise ist so beabsichtigt gewesen) ^^


----------



## XSebX (11. März 2011)

Ein Freund von mir hat seinen Gnom "Sneedlewoodz" genannt.
Recht lustig wie ich finde ^^


----------



## myadictivo (11. März 2011)

gott..was gehen mir in wow diese pseudo witzigen namen schon immer sooo auf den piss.
ist echt die seuche und leider ja nicht nur wow-spezifisch. da fängt man rift zu zocken an, das spiel bietet einen zufallsnamen generator. man muss nur 1-2 minuten clicken bis vll ein name kommt der einigermaßen gut klingt..aber es dauert trotzdem keine 5min ingame bis dir der deathmaker, shadowkiller und co übern weg laufen.


----------



## Ancalinahtar (11. März 2011)

Bei so was wie Shadowkiller wäre ich teilweise noch dankbar. Ich habe schon einige seltsame Namen gesehen, Gürtelschnalle war da noch einer der besseren. Ich gehe die Namensgebung dann doch eher wie ein Rollenspiel an, auch wenn ich auf keinem RP-Server bin. Ich gebe meinen Charakteren normalerweise Namen, die ich aus elbischen (Tolkien) Wörtern zusammensetze. Mein NachtelfDruide heißt dann Ancalinahtar - mein Name auf elbisch. Bei einem nachtelfischen Schurken habe ich dann Schattenkämpfer übersetzt: Gwathagor. Bei einem DraeneiPriester habe ich dann eine Ausnahme gemacht und ihn Jiatsu genannt - nach dem Mönch, der Aang (Avatar - Herr der Elemente) ausgebildet hat. :-)


----------



## olOlOlo (11. März 2011)

Tauren DK -> Muh-Vieh-Star ^^
Hexer -> Terance-Kill
Priest 	->I-Heal-You
GobinMage -> Meisterjoda


Best 4 ever!!!


----------



## Moi dix Mois (11. März 2011)

@ an die , die hier rummeckern zwecks der namensvergabe.

ich bin jetzt mal so dreisst und sage: wenn es euch nicht passt wie manch einer seinen Char nennt,egal aus welche Laune heraus, dann könnt ihr kein MMO spielen. spielt doch lieber dann Dragen Age und Co. da sind eure Fantasienamen drinne ohne irgendein Shadowkilla und Daultrabomb.
Ich kann es persönlich nicht verstehen wenn man Spieler auf ihre Charakternamen einschätzt und beurteilt- hinter dem char könnte ein Twink der besten Gilde vom Realm stecken - nur so als beispielt.

Und jetzt mal ehrlich- was wäre das für ein MMO, wo alles so bierernst genommen wird, wenn man seinen paladin noch nichtmal Dosenwurst nennen darf?

Vieleicht sollte man mal auf einem Realm einen Flashmob starten. Jeder macht nen Hunter und der heißt Legolas in sämtlichsten Varianten, Sonderzeichen und doppelte Buchstaben,spätestens dann werden Char mit bereits geschriebenen Namen eine nette abwechslung


----------



## Kalamazoo (11. März 2011)

Zwar kein Charname, aber mir ist mal ne Gilde "Dragonfly" über den Weg gelaufen. Server weiß ich nicht mehr, ist aber schon länger her.

Ob die wußten das sie "Libellen" waren?


----------



## Fritzlkong (11. März 2011)

Kalamazoo schrieb:


> Zwar kein Charname, aber mir ist mal ne Gilde "Dragonfly" über den Weg gelaufen. Server weiß ich nicht mehr, ist aber schon länger her.
> 
> Ob die wußten das sie "Libellen" waren?


Höchstwarscheinlich ja. Also?
Auf jeden Fall 'ne coole Geschichte.


----------



## Doofkatze (11. März 2011)

Ein Jäger der Gilde besitzt ein Bär-Pet mit dem Namen Hustinette.

Mein Wichtel heißt Tarlop, der eines Bekannten Karlop.

Ich stand mal mit einem Nurhalbtod neben einem Lebtnichlang. Für den Moment wars zumindest sehr cool


----------



## Buck1985 (11. März 2011)

Ich hab ma nen Gnomen Hexer gesehen der Gnominator heisst fand ich ganz witzig


----------



## Ellesime (11. März 2011)

Im Verlaufe von 6 Jahren WoW sieht man eine ganze Menge verschiedener Charnamen.Witzige,abstruse,durch übermässig viele Sonderzeichen entstellte aber auch solche die man am Besten sofort mit nem Ticket bedenkt.
hier mal ein paar die ich witzig fand
Rindeastwood(Tauren Druide)
Frostituierte(UD Mage)
Aschenblödl(Gnom Hexe,wobei ich hier anmerken möchte dass mir noch kein Gnom begegnet ist der nicht permanent irgendwelchen Unsinn getrieben hat^^)
Sanitöter(UD Shadowpriest)


----------



## Sethia (11. März 2011)

Ellesime schrieb:


> Rindeastwood(Tauren Druide)


Epic... den find ich wirklich lustig.


----------



## Gromark (11. März 2011)

hartzfear


----------



## xkilla (11. März 2011)

Hab nen Hunter mit namen Tankwart + Pet mit Namen Tankstelle gesehn


----------



## Primus Pilus (11. März 2011)

Ellesime schrieb:


> Frostituierte(UD Mage)





Find ich gut. Die trinkt wahrscheinlich den ganzen Tag "Kalte Muschi"

http://www.roomtocoo...alte_muschi.jpg


----------



## Redrak (11. März 2011)

Hab grade im Bg nen Mensch Paladin mit dem passenden Namen Plattenpapst gesehen.^^


----------



## BioHassan (11. März 2011)

Redrak schrieb:


> Hab grade im Bg nen Mensch Paladin mit dem passenden Namen Plattenpapst gesehen.^^





Plattenpapst ist u.a. auch ein Musiker bzw. Rapper soweit ich weiß.

@TE: Mein bisher ungeschlagener Favorit ist mir in Dalaran begegnet. Ich stehe also Dalaran Mitte und betrachte die Spieler um mich herum, als mir plötzlich ein Nachtelf Priester namens "Nasennachbar" ins Auge springt ... tja das musste ich erstmal verdauen, war aber auf jeden Fall sehr lustig


----------



## Millwall (11. März 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Ich kann es persönlich nicht verstehen wenn man Spieler auf ihre Charakternamen einschätzt und beurteilt- hinter dem char könnte ein Twink der besten Gilde vom Realm stecken - nur so als beispielt.



Bei uns aufm Server der Fall, in der Hordentopgilde haben einige zweideutige oder abstruse Namen. Und die Gilde ist weltweit momentan in den Top 120 (myth / Mal'Ganis).





Ich poste hier mal witzige/einfallsreiche Namen aus der eigenen Gilde:

Doubledagger (Schurke)

Schilderwald (Diszi)

Cowihendriks (Tauren Pala)




Ansonsten finde ich persönlich Brüllkäfer auf unserem Server am besten...der ist allerdings noch immer Level 80, spielt also wohl nicht wirklich.

P.S.: Gerade hab ich noch entdeckt, dass der Taurendruide "Taure" auf unserem Server jetzt ein Troll ist. Super!


----------



## Flyingfalcon (11. März 2011)

Habe neulich einen Fleckenfurz gesehen war ein Orc Jäger^^


----------



## Skalpi (11. März 2011)

Am häufigsten sind mir skurile und witzige Namen bei Huntern aufgefallen. In Verbindung mit dem Petnamen hat man hier etwas mehr Möglichkeiten.

- Jägerin namens Susi, das Pet hieß Strolch
- Jäger namens Hochsitz, das Pet hieß wackelt
- Jäger namens Waidmansheil, Pet hieß natürlich Waidmansdank
- Jägerpet (Löwe) namens Clarence (wer damit nichts anfangen kann, sollte einmal nach "Daktari" googlen)

Witzig war auch eine Taurin namens Nomilktoday - vor allem mit Blick auf den gleichnamigen Song der Herman's Hermits aus den 60ern.

Etwas einfallslos fand ich zunächst ein Taurenpärchen mit den Namen Cowboy und Cowgirl (Druidin/Schamanin und ein Hunter). Als mir auffiel, daß Sie Cowboy und er Cowgirl hieß, wurde ich stutzig und nachdem ich den Namen des Pets gelesen hatte, lag ich am Boden.
Es hieß "Kaubeides".


----------



## Kultig (11. März 2011)

Gnomenschurkin hieß "Ana"
Gnomenschurke hieß "Legrande"

Traten immer nur zu zweit auf und über die Vorliebe dieser beiden, braucht man nicht lange rätselraten... *ANALEGRANDE*

Viele meinen ja, das ein "lol" hinten am Namen cool ist... Leute, ich weck euch auf... NEIN, das ist nicht cool, nur unsagbar DUMM !!

Prost Mahlzeit


----------



## Phash (11. März 2011)

Wir heissen mal Druide und Schamane (Mit Akzenten irgendwo) und sind immer zu zweit rumgelaufen. Der Druide war Schamane und der Schamane war Druide oder andersrum 

richtig doof ist auch "links" und "rechts"


----------



## Airetikós (11. März 2011)

Krieger Tank : Frankdertank


----------



## Schlamm (11. März 2011)

Meine Charas heißen Schlamm, Shavev, Nafnaf und Knarzgram. Ich spiele auf einem RP-Server


----------



## Cantharion (11. März 2011)

Hunter: lassmiranda
Pet: dennsiewillja


----------



## Gewürzgurke (11. März 2011)

Ein Hunter mit dem Name "Hugo" und sein Pet hieß "Boss"


----------



## pwnytaure (11. März 2011)

Ich durfte schoma nem dk namens "Stalingradus" begegnen, war zum glück im bg also wurd er gleich zu klump gehaun


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. März 2011)

Mein jetziger untoter schurke :Abschaum
Mein untoter schurke davor :Gekillt (da liegen 2 jahre dazwischen)


----------



## Die Jagd ist eröffnet (11. März 2011)

Hunter : Columbo Pet: Hund ...


----------



## Kultig (11. März 2011)

Auf unserem Server "Mal'Ganis" gibt es einen Goblin-Krieger namens "Furunkulus"... find ich passend .) 

Ein anderer hieß "Dranus". In der ersten Instanz fragte jemand ob das "Dranus" heisst oder "Dr.Anus"... Der Char ward nicht mehr gesehn...wurde wohl gelöscht


----------



## Cantharion (11. März 2011)

Gerade im bg: Englischsprachiges Alliteam gegen deutsche Hordler
Bei uns: Greendruid
Bei den Hordlern: Grüneslicht, trytokillme, holytank

btw: haben 3:0 gewonnen


----------



## myadictivo (11. März 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Ich kann es persönlich nicht verstehen wenn man Spieler auf ihre Charakternamen einschätzt und beurteilt- hinter dem char könnte ein Twink der besten Gilde vom Realm stecken - nur so als beispielt.



ist doch scheiss egal wie der typ spielt. ob er der übervater aller mmorpgs ist oder nicht. wenn ich durch ein spiel laufe, was versucht mir eine authentische welt aufzubauen und dann läuft mir so ein honk übern weg, find ich das einfach scheisse. es gibt auch nicht umsonst namensgeb-richtlinien. an die hält sich halt nur keine sau und man muss auch erst nen ticket schreiben um überhaupt was zu erreichen. (ich hab noch nie eins geschrieben, ich denk mir einfach meinen teil). und mit solchen leuten geh ich dann grundsätzlich auch nich in eine gruppe. fertig. von mir aus kann sich auch jeder nennen wie er mag. hab ich wengst grund mir ab und an ans hirn zu greifen


----------



## XSebX (11. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ist doch scheiss egal wie der typ spielt. ob er der übervater aller mmorpgs ist oder nicht. wenn ich durch ein spiel laufe, was versucht mir eine authentische welt aufzubauen und dann läuft mir so ein honk übern weg, find ich das einfach scheisse. es gibt auch nicht umsonst namensgeb-richtlinien. an die hält sich halt nur keine sau und man muss auch erst nen ticket schreiben um überhaupt was zu erreichen. (ich hab noch nie eins geschrieben, ich denk mir einfach meinen teil). und mit solchen leuten geh ich dann grundsätzlich auch nich in eine gruppe. fertig. von mir aus kann sich auch jeder nennen wie er mag. hab ich wengst grund mir ab und an ans hirn zu greifen




Tja es gibt halt humorvolle Menschen und dann gibt es noch die griesgrämigen wie dich, die nur ihre eigene Meinung und ihren ganz persönlichen Geschmack akzeptieren.
Nur weil du manche Namen überhaupt nicht lustig und total unangebracht findest heißt das noch lange nicht, dass alle anderen das auch so sehen.
Wenn ein Char einen Namen hat, der dir persönlich nicht in den Kram passt, dann ist dieser Spieler direkt ein Honk? Ich würd mich mal fragen, wer hier der Honk ist. Vielleicht gibt es auch Spieler, die dieses Spiel einfach nur zum Spaß an der Freud spielen und denen es ein herzhaftes Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubert wenn sie einen Gnom rumlaufen sehen, der "Einmeter" heißt. :-D :-D :-D

In einem anderen Post erwähntest du einen Namensgenerator, wo man ganz schnell einen ganz tollen Namen generiert bekommt. Sorry, aber da find ich es doch durchaus interessanter, wenn sich ein Spieler selbst Gedanken macht und kreativ wird. Und ob man den dabei entstehenden Namen lustig und/oder angebracht findet, ist immer komplett subjektiv! Und deshalb kannst du dich nicht dahinstellen und meckern, nur weil dir persönlich irgendein Name nicht in den Kram passt. Vor allem was bringt dir das so drauf zu sein?
Versteh ich einfach nicht, entweder ich finde nen Namen lustig, oder halt nicht. Aber so abgehen wie du und den Spieler dann direkt als Honk bezeichnen ist lächerlich und humorlos.

Ich wünsche dir für deine Zukunft eine ordentliche Portion Humor und vor allem gute Laune, damit du nicht mehr solche griesgrämigen Kommentare verfassen musst, die sich lesen als hätte sie ein alter verbitterter Mann geschrieben.


----------



## Manaori (11. März 2011)

XSebX schrieb:


> fullquote halt



Ich glaube, du hast da ein paar Dinge falsch verstanden. Witzige und kreative Namen sind okay - aber in den AGBs von Blizzard steht ganz klar, dass insbesondere auf RP Servern Namen, die aus zusammengesetzten Wörten (ergo Sachen wie Bürosessel, Nudelholz, usw), sowie Namen von Marken (Cäsar, Wodka (sieht man gerne mit Wodka-Bull oder so bei Tauren) etc) und ansonsten alle, die nicht mehr unter FSK 12 fallen, was sich vor allem sexuelle Begriffe, aber auch Gewalt- oder Drogenverherrlichung miteinbezieht. Sachen wie Marihuana oder Pädophiler müssen in einem Spiel, das ab 12 zugänglich sind, nicht eben Gang und Gebe sein. 
Geradew auf RP Servern sind die Bestimmungen rein theoretisch verschärft, aber auch auf normalen Servern SIND SIE GÜLTIG. Das hat dann nix mit dem eigenen Geschmack zu tun, sondern mit Blizzards Regelungen, und die sind da ziemlich genau und klar.


----------



## myadictivo (11. März 2011)

so schauts aus und nicht anders..und ich bin sicher keiner der zum lachen in den keller geht, glaub mir das


----------



## Sarribert (11. März 2011)

Moin moin,

Naja gesehn hab ich bestimmt schon ein paar lustige, erinnern kann ich mich nurnoch an den letzten..  
"Pewpewpeng", mit der Gilde "omfglasergun"

Ich und 2 Rl freunde spieln grad nen paar Tauren namens Bauchfleisch, Kalbsleber und Gutdurch   
Gilde soll heißen "Alarm für Taure 11" aber nunja.


----------



## MoJoe779 (11. März 2011)

Letztens einen gesehen mit den Namen "Hitlol"


----------



## Zhiala (11. März 2011)

Giftgrün und Grünesgift, 2 Goblinschurkinnen - nurnoch Giftgrün existiert
Großesübel (Taurenkrieger) und Kleinesübel (Orcschamanin) - nur noch Kleinesübel
Vögelbärbaum (natürlich ein Druide, Tank+healspecc) gibts auch nichtmehr

Es gibt viele schöne und etliche lustige Namen, leider kann ich sie mir zum Einen schlecht merken und zum Anderen ists für mich tabu einen Namen zu benutzen den es so oder ähnlich schon gibt bei uns.
Bisher hab ich keinen Namen mit Sonderzeichen, die versuche ich zu vermeiden.

Wurstbrot und Co kenn ich auch reichlich, quer durchs Aldiregal^^ beim ersten mal noch irgendwie lustig aber weil es immer mehr werden nichtmehr wirklich. Das ist wie mit diesen Gilden namens "Gildenlos", "Keine Gilde" und so weiter. Vor gut 5 Jahren als ich meine gegründet hab wars die este der Art oder zumindest eine der ersten und nichtmal 6 Monate später hatten wir 10 von der Sorte auf dem Realm. Bei uns ist der name Programm, bei denen passt es einfach nicht so recht.
Etwas sauer werde ich wenn jemand meine Namen klaut ohne zu fragen. Es gibt genug Namen für alle und eine Beloràná muss nun wirlich nicht sein -.- wenigstens eben fragen wär nett gewesen.


----------



## Wolverrive (12. März 2011)

jäger: cock

Pet: tail 

hat glaub ich nicht lange überlebt in blizz zensurlandschaft


----------



## Fordtaurus (12. März 2011)

Mein Main Taure heisst "Fordtaurus", dann habe ich mir letztens nen Tauren erstellt der "Kuhnibärt" heisst und ne Untote namens "Exmodel".

Der Gildenleader auf meinem Hauptserver heisst "Deinvater"..... -.- In der Gilde sind so lustige Namen wie "Arbeitslosi", "Eichelkäse", Gutzufuß", "Mirisübel" ect, pp usw.......

So long


Ford

Edit: Schmorbraten ist mir eben noch eingefallen (Taure was sonst)


----------



## Amkhar (12. März 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> @ an die , die hier rummeckern zwecks der namensvergabe.
> 
> ich bin jetzt mal so dreisst und sage: wenn es euch nicht passt wie manch einer seinen Char nennt,egal aus welche Laune heraus, dann könnt ihr kein MMO spielen. spielt doch lieber dann Dragen Age und Co. da sind eure Fantasienamen drinne ohne irgendein Shadowkilla und Daultrabomb.
> Ich kann es persönlich nicht verstehen wenn man Spieler auf ihre Charakternamen einschätzt und beurteilt- hinter dem char könnte ein Twink der besten Gilde vom Realm stecken - nur so als beispielt.
> ...


Aha,dann sollen also diejenigen welche sich mit der Namensfindung Mühe geben und selbiges auch von anderen erwarten kein MMO spielen?Wahrscheinlich damit geistig minderbemittelte und der deutschen Rechtschreibung unkundige unter sich sind?
Ich kann es sehr wohl verstehen wenn Mitspieler nach ihrem Namen eingeschätzt werden,für meinen RL-Namen kann ich nichts,aber den Spielernamen muss ich mir selbst geben.
Wenn ein Spieler schon so kreativ ist und sich Wurstbrot oder Stuhlbein nennt,dann unterstelle ich ihm auch in anderen Dingen selbige Kreativität.
Glücklicherweise kann man ja die Namen ausblenden und den Chat ausschalten.
Mit wem ich in einer Gruppe spiele,wen ich nicht heile und wer ignoriert wird ist allein meine Entscheidung.Wurstbrote werden verspeisst und nicht geheilt.
Passende Wortspiele sind eine Sache,dümmliche Niveaulosigkeit eine andere.


----------



## Amkhar (12. März 2011)

XSebX schrieb:


> Tja es gibt halt humorvolle Menschen und dann gibt es noch die griesgrämigen wie dich, die nur ihre eigene Meinung und ihren ganz persönlichen Geschmack akzeptieren.
> Nur weil du manche Namen überhaupt nicht lustig und total unangebracht findest heißt das noch lange nicht, dass alle anderen das auch so sehen.
> Wenn ein Char einen Namen hat, der dir persönlich nicht in den Kram passt, dann ist dieser Spieler direkt ein Honk? Ich würd mich mal fragen, wer hier der Honk ist. Vielleicht gibt es auch Spieler, die dieses Spiel einfach nur zum Spaß an der Freud spielen und denen es ein herzhaftes Lächeln ins Gesicht zaubert wenn sie einen Gnom rumlaufen sehen, der "Einmeter" heißt. :-D :-D :-D
> 
> ...


Erläutere mal was "Furzkissen","Stuhlbein" oder "Wustbrot" mit Humor zu tun haben.
Ein Gnom mit dem Namen "Einmeter" entlockt auch mir ein Grinsen,der hat sich was gedacht bei der Namensfindung,aber was hat sich wohl ein Spieler mit dem namen "Hundekacke"gedacht.
Niveau kann man sich wohl  auch in die Haare schmieren.


----------



## Pereace2010 (12. März 2011)

Mein Taurenpala heisst Handyproll


----------



## Manaori (12. März 2011)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Erläutere mal was "Furzkissen","Stuhlbein" oder "Wustbrot" mit Humor zu tun haben.
> Ein Gnom mit dem Namen "Einmeter" entlockt auch mir ein Grinsen,der hat sich was gedacht bei der Namensfindung,aber was hat sich wohl ein Spieler mit dem namen "Hundekacke"gedacht.
> Niveau kann man sich wohl  auch in die Haare schmieren.



Dickes fettes ./Sign.

Zwar versuche ich, auch bei eher... ähem... unkreativen Namen wie Todesrouge (so gesehen. xD Leute, es heißt Rogue... oder aber man heißt absichtlich Todesschminke.) erst einmal unvoreingenommen auf den Spieler zuzugehen, allerdings ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass gerade solche Leute tendenziell mehr mit ololol kommunizieren und auch mehr Fehler machen. Ja, kann sein, dass da die selektive Wahrnehmung auch eine Rolle spielt, aber zumindest auf meinem RP Server ist es schon so, dass solche Leute öfter unangenehm auffallen als welche mit "normalen" Namen. 
Wortspiele sind ja gar kein Problem, aber kreativer Bodensatz... nuja.


----------



## Blauershanks (12. März 2011)

Meine Chars Heissen Rayleigh,Akainu,Ace,Falkenauge,Kizaru,Rotershanks,Yassop,Blackbeard und Raffit von denen namen is nur Ace sehr häufig.


----------



## Reflox (12. März 2011)

Turnschuh und mit dem Main Sandale, oder umgekehrt.^^


----------



## Scorpionboy (12. März 2011)

Nudelsuppe hab ich mal gesehen


----------



## Moi dix Mois (12. März 2011)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Aha,dann sollen also diejenigen welche sich mit der Namensfindung Mühe geben und selbiges auch von anderen erwarten kein MMO spielen?Wahrscheinlich damit geistig minderbemittelte und der deutschen Rechtschreibung unkundige unter sich sind?
> Ich kann es sehr wohl verstehen wenn Mitspieler nach ihrem Namen eingeschätzt werden,für meinen RL-Namen kann ich nichts,aber den Spielernamen muss ich mir selbst geben.
> Wenn ein Spieler schon so kreativ ist und sich Wurstbrot oder Stuhlbein nennt,dann unterstelle ich ihm auch in anderen Dingen selbige Kreativität.
> Glücklicherweise kann man ja die Namen ausblenden und den Chat ausschalten.
> ...



Das soll also heißen blos weil DU dir soviel Mühe gegeben hast, mit deinem Namen, kannst du einfach intolerant durch ein MMO rennen und deine Mitspieler-sei es jetzt kreativ oder unkreativ in der Namensgebung - gleich als minderbemittelt abstempeln? Ich wollte damit aussagen: Wenn es dir nicht passt wie einige Leute ihre Char nennen,egal aus welcher Laune heraus und sei der Name noch so falsch geschrieben, dann solltest du kein MMO spielen sondern was offline zocken. Ich glaub kaum das sich ein programmierer den "Spass" macht irgend einen wichtigen NPC Käsekruste zu nennen.

Solange man mit anderen menschen zu tun hat sollte man auch in der Lage sein gewisse Dinge zu tolerieren. Oder maulst du gleich jeden Teenie auf der Strasse zusammen weil er niveaulos geworden ist???


----------



## Vyren (12. März 2011)

Made my Day ^^


----------



## Leesan (12. März 2011)

Spontan geht mir da der Diszi priester durch den Kopf der mir letztens in der Arena gegenüber stand sein Name war "Kamehameha" ich und mein Arenapartner dachten uns nur omg!


----------



## Björn93 (12. März 2011)

Als Tauren: Muhkuhsolvan


----------



## Raijka (12. März 2011)

Es gibt auch sehr passende Namen zB. Multikill den Char mit dem Namen sah man immer nur vom Friedhof kommen um gleich wieder dort zu landen  Also wirklich extrem Passend^^


----------



## Blackout1091 (12. März 2011)

Letzens "Krustenkäse" gesehen


----------



## Merander (12. März 2011)

nen Wl namens "Gankme" er hat auf nem pvp server gelevelt und meinte dass es ziemlich anstrengend war^^


----------



## MoJoe779 (13. März 2011)

"Bierbauch" ist auch lustig ^^


----------



## Amkhar (14. März 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Das soll also heißen blos weil DU dir soviel Mühe gegeben hast, mit deinem Namen, kannst du einfach intolerant durch ein MMO rennen und deine Mitspieler-sei es jetzt kreativ oder unkreativ in der Namensgebung - gleich als minderbemittelt abstempeln?


Genau richtig erkannt!


----------



## wolfracht (14. März 2011)

Meine Blutelfjägerin hieß für 24 Stunden "Ganktimebaby" bevor ich (natürlich auf einem RP Server  ) meinen Namen ändern musste.


----------



## myadictivo (15. März 2011)

ich frag mich ob hier manche den begriff der immersion kennen ?
ich mein ein mmorpg ist doch mehr als nur die hatz nach dem nächsten level und dem nächsten epic item.
es soll ne eigene welt bieten, ne eigene geschichte und bla.

und da kann man sich doch mal 10 sekunden zeit nehmen sich nen namen auszudenken, der irgendwie "paßt". ich will mir auch garnicht anmaßen was man da drunter jetzt genau zu verstehen hat.

aber die tage hat in einem anderen mmorpg ein "obstsalat" den allgemeinen chat zugemüllt und irgendwie hats das bedürfnis in mir geweckt ihn mit pfirischdosen zu steinigen


----------



## Manaori (15. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich frag mich ob hier manche den begriff der immersion kennen ?
> ich mein ein mmorpg ist doch mehr als nur die hatz nach dem nächsten level und dem nächsten epic item.
> es soll ne eigene welt bieten, ne eigene geschichte und bla.
> 
> ...



Ganz zu schweigen von den hier schon einmal angesprochenen ABGs... ^^ Aber ja, du sprichst mir absolut aus der Seele.


----------



## Hosenschisser (15. März 2011)

wolfracht schrieb:


> Meine Blutelfjägerin hieß für 24 Stunden "Ganktimebaby" bevor ich (natürlich auf einem RP Server  ) meinen Namen ändern musste.




Respekt! Das zuzugeben traut sich nicht jeder.


----------



## echterman (15. März 2011)

lustige namen triffste überall...

mir übern weg gelaufen ob nun im BG oder in random ini war bisher:

Thunfischsuppe
Käsesuppe
Mettbrötchen
Meganfox
Megatron(und viele andere Transformer)
Hunter der Obelix heißt mit dem pet Idefix mit von der partie war ein krieger namens Asterix
Behindyou(schurke)
Autoshoot(hunter)


kollegen und ich haben uns aus spaß mal chars erstellt:
dotalot(hexer)
spotalot(kriegertank)
hotalot(baum)


----------



## Najsh (15. März 2011)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Aha,dann sollen also diejenigen welche sich mit der Namensfindung Mühe geben und selbiges auch von anderen erwarten kein MMO spielen?Wahrscheinlich damit geistig minderbemittelte und der deutschen Rechtschreibung unkundige unter sich sind?
> Ich kann es sehr wohl verstehen wenn Mitspieler nach ihrem Namen eingeschätzt werden,für meinen RL-Namen kann ich nichts,aber den Spielernamen muss ich mir selbst geben.
> Wenn ein Spieler schon so kreativ ist und sich Wurstbrot oder Stuhlbein nennt,dann unterstelle ich ihm auch in anderen Dingen selbige Kreativität.
> Glücklicherweise kann man ja die Namen ausblenden und den Chat ausschalten.
> ...



in Anlehnung an Seinfelds Soup-Nazi - gratuliere ich dir zum Titel: WoW-Nazi

Soviel Intoleranz und Verachtung gegenüber Spielern, die das Spiel bunter und lustiger machen, verdient wirklich Respekt.

Bitte erspar uns dein geistiges Utopia und spiele irgendwo alleine. Leute wie du sind nicht gesellschaftsfähig.

WoW ist und bleibt ein Spiel.


----------



## myadictivo (15. März 2011)

fußball ist auch nur ein spiel. und nur weil du es als spieler lustig findest mal nen eigentor zu schießen, kannst das ja mal in nem wm endspiel bringen. sind all die fans, die dir dann in die fresse schlagen wollen fußball nazis und nicht gesellschaftsfähig ?


----------



## Leviathan666 (15. März 2011)

Auf meinem Realm war damals ein Gnom Magier mit dem Namen:

pipiauakalt


----------



## Manaori (15. März 2011)

Najsh schrieb:


> in Anlehnung an Seinfelds Soup-Nazi - gratuliere ich dir zum Titel: WoW-Nazi
> 
> Soviel Intoleranz und Verachtung gegenüber Spielern, die das Spiel bunter und lustiger machen, verdient wirklich Respekt.
> 
> ...



Ich verweise auf die AGBs zur Namensgebung und sehe nicht ein, warum ich etwas tolerieren sollte, dsa Blizzard selbst nicht toleriert.


----------



## smurfirized (15. März 2011)

Ein Kumpel und ich haben uns mal einen Tauren erstellt, als unser Server down, auf einem anderen Server.

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne hieß sein Tauren Krieger Zerstäubär und meiner, ebenfalls Krieger, hieß Zerstörbär.

Ich weiß, Tauren sind keine Bären, aber dafür bärig groß. 

So long


----------



## mordrag1991 (15. März 2011)

Letzens is der "analritter" an mir vorbei geritten xD


----------



## Tarnhamster (15. März 2011)

Gestern einen Nachtelden Druiden mit dem traumhaften Namen "Boarhead" getroffen. Das tolle ist, der Schweinekopf fühlte sich noch nicht mal angesprochen, als man ihn bei seinem Namen genannt hatte.


----------



## 4markus (15. März 2011)

worksuckslifetoo schrieb:


> als ich mal in der scherbenwelt getwink hab ist mir ne gruppe ganz besonders aufgefallen ^^
> die hießen mars, snickers, twix, duplo und bounty ^^ und ja die gilde hieß < Die Schokoriegel >
> heildose bei nem holypala habich mal gesehn ^^
> 
> ...



ja hier wird ja ein paar mal über "Heildose" geschrieben. ist mein gilden chef auf mannoroth vllt meint ihr den? Câligo heißt meine gilde.


----------



## Davax (15. März 2011)

Harrydotter / Harryhotter
Pitbrad
Harispilton


----------



## Najsh (15. März 2011)

myadictivo schrieb:


> fußball ist auch nur ein spiel. und nur weil du es als spieler lustig findest mal nen eigentor zu schießen, kannst das ja mal in nem wm endspiel bringen. sind all die fans, die dir dann in die fresse schlagen wollen fußball nazis und nicht gesellschaftsfähig ?



Wenn ein anderer Fussballfan einen Namen oder einen Sticker hat, der dir nicht gefällt - sagst du ihm dann dass er 
"geistig minderbemittel ist" (zitat)

Und wenn er nicht zu 100 % so ist, wie du dir einen "echten" Fussballfan vorstellst,
sagst du ihm dann er soll bitte weggehen ? (Wurstbrote werden verspeisst und nicht geheilt.)

Frage mich grade eh, warum ich überhaupt auf deinen merkwürdigen Vergelcih argumentativ eingehe. Denn der 
Vergleich ist Äpfel und Birnen und letzten Endes einfach nur doof....


----------



## Moi dix Mois (15. März 2011)

Amkhar schrieb:


> Genau richtig erkannt!





Na wenn du das so siehst, ist mir eh einerlei. Man merkt ja wie viel reife du besitz und sich mit jem zu streiten der sich wie ein verpickelter pupertierender Teenie aufführt bringt eh nix. Aber so lange du dich sooooo obercool fühlst in deiner Meinung kann dir eh keiner Helfen. Da wahrscheinlich auch nie die Hoffnung besteht das du mit deiner "Meinung" mal in real an den "richtigen" gerätst kann ich dir nur unterstellen das du sogenannte "Interneteier" besitz, die dann immer anschwellen solange du glaubst keine Repressalien befürchten zu müssen. In echt hättest du gar nicht den Mumm jem wegen eines Char.names als minderbemittelt zu bezeichnen.

Man merkt ja auch wie viel "Zustimmung" du mit deiner Einstellung hier findest. Vieleicht solltest du das Forum wechseln-da gibts bestimmt einihe die dich mit offenen Armen willkommen heißen.

Und ich merke mal an: Das letzte mal hatten wir vor knapp 70 Jahren wo einem kleinwüchsigen Männchen etwas nicht in den Kramm gepasst hat der. Intoleranz ist der erste Schritt zum Fachismus- und Fachismus ist keine Einstellung sondern ein Verbrechen. 

Ist schon irgendwie armseelig das ich mich herablassen muss um mit jem ,der solch eine gesinnungseinstellung besitzt, diskutieren muss.



Und der Vergleich mit Fussball ist mehr ne Schwalbe als ein berechtigtes Foul.

Achja. ich beug mal lieber vor, bevor dann hier das übliche kommt wenn die argumentationen ausgehen: Sämtlicheste Rechtschreibfehler sind so gewollt und von mir und meiner Tastatur so freigegeben


----------



## GarfieldX (15. März 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Na wenn du das so siehst, ist mir eh einerlei. Man merkt ja wie viel reife du besitz und sich mit jem zu streiten der sich wie ein verpickelter pupertierender Teenie aufführt bringt eh nix. Aber so lange du dich sooooo obercool fühlst in deiner Meinung kann dir eh keiner Helfen. Da wahrscheinlich auch nie die Hoffnung besteht das du mit deiner Meinung mal in real an den richtigen gerätst kann ich dir nur unterstellen das du sogenannte Interneteier besitz, die dann immer anschwellen solange du glaubst keine Repressalien befürchten zu müssen. In echt hättest du gar nicht den Mumm jem wegen eines Char.names als minderbemittelt zu bezeichnen.
> Man merkt ja auch wie viel Zustimmung du mit deiner Einstellung hier findest. Vieleicht solltest du das Forum wechseln-da gibts bestimmt einihe die dich mit offenen Armen willkommen heißen.
> Und ich merke mal an: Das letzte mal hatten wir vor knapp 70 Jahren wo einem kleinwüchsigen Männchen etwas nicht in den Kramm gepasst hat der. Intoleranz ist der erste Schritt zum Fachismus- und Fachismus ist keine Einstellung sondern ein Verbrechen.
> Ist schon irgendwie armseelig das ich mich herablassen muss um mit jem ,der solch eine gesinnungseinstellung besitzt, diskutieren muss.
> ...



unabhängig vom Thema des Threads:
Wer sich so über andere äussert stellt sich in meinen Augen selber ins Abseits - um beim Beispiel zu bleiben.

Btt.: Ich finde "intelligente" Anspielungen witzig - aber was mir bisher hier im Thread, wie im Spiel, so an geistigen "Leistungen" begegnet ist, ist maximal ein wohlwollendes schmunzeln und meistens nur Nichtbeachtung wert. 

cu Garfield"Toleranzfunktioniertin_beide_Richtungen..."X


----------



## Hoschie69 (15. März 2011)

Rakiem schrieb:


> Also mir ist mal nen Nachtelf untergekommen, der nannte sich "NationalELF" ^^




Ders nice ! 

Auch immer wieder lustig ---> ein Taure als "RindEastwood" !


----------



## Feindflieger (15. März 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Intoleranz ist der erste Schritt zum Fachismus- und Fachismus ist keine Einstellung sondern ein Verbrechen.



Fail da fehlt das s.

btt: Gestern auf Silvermoon nen Gnom mit Namen Midgetsex gesehen, paar Stunden später verschwand er im Datennirvana.


----------



## WackoJacko (16. März 2011)

Ich hab ma im BG 5 Leute gesehen die hiessen so:


"Fritz"

"Geht"

"Um"

"Die"

"Ecke"


Iwo lustig aber auch sinnlos xD. Waren alles gnome btw


----------



## Manaori (16. März 2011)

GarfieldX schrieb:


> unabhängig vom Thema des Threads:
> Wer sich so über andere äussert stellt sich in meinen Augen selber ins Abseits - um beim Beispiel zu bleiben.
> 
> Btt.: Ich finde "intelligente" Anspielungen witzig - aber was mir bisher hier im Thread, wie im Spiel, so an geistigen "Leistungen" begegnet ist, ist maximal ein wohlwollendes schmunzeln und meistens nur Nichtbeachtung wert.
> ...



This. Ich krieg die Krise, wenn Leute, die es nicht akzeptieren wollen, dass es noch Spieler gibt, die das Rollenspieluniversum von WoW genießen wollen, genau diesen Leuten Intoleranz vorwerfen, weil ich zB nicht mit jemandem eine Ini gehen will, der Marihuana heißt. (alles schon gesehen). Und wie gesagt: Es gibt ziemlich genaue AGBs dazu. Warum sollte ich etwas tolerieren, das selbst Blizz nicht toleriert? Oder muss ich jetzt alles runterschlucken, bloß, um nicht als Faschist zu gelten?

Tante Edit meint, dass es myadictivio unter mir wesentlich besser ausgedrückt hat, als ich es geschafft habe.


----------



## myadictivo (16. März 2011)

Najsh schrieb:


> Denn der
> Vergleich ist Äpfel und Birnen und letzten Endes einfach nur doof....



beides ist obst ? ich sag jetzt einfach nix mehr dazu. ich bin "wow namen nazi" und stolz drauf (man muss echt nicht jeden geschmacklosen scheiss gut finden. ihr versteht meine meinung doch auch nicht.( ihr meinungs-nazis ihr). fertig. und wer mit namen analritter und co oder sonst irgendwelchen pesudo witzigen namen unter der gürtellinie meint in einem FANTASY spiel rumlaufen zu müssen, soll das halt tun. davon geht meine welt bestimmt nicht unter


----------



## LoveThisGame (16. März 2011)

gott bin ich froh auf nem rp server zu spielen !!!

aber unbelehrbare gibts auch bei uns alias " ichmagbutter "...


----------



## Vaiara (16. März 2011)

was ich nicht verstehe, ist, warum die leute, die so an den agb's festhalten, was namensgebung angeht, hier überhaupt lesen, was andre für (mehr oder weniger) lustige namen posten.. wenn man lieber seriöse namen mag, braucht man doch hier nicht rüberzulesen, nur um sich dann darüber aufzuregen.. denn immerhin, es ist und bleibt ein spiel, also macht euch doch net so fertig -.-


----------



## Offhand (16. März 2011)

Bärforceone - Klasse muss man jetzt nicht extra definieren, oder?

Dönercebab - N811  Schurke. Naja, witziger fänd ich es beim Gnom...

Raynknalln - Gnom Hexenmeister. 

Nînjalooter - Gnom Schurke. Ob der jemals in Raids zu finden sein wird?

Schwiegermam - Mensch Schurkin. 

Auch schon gesehen:

Realmpolizei

Blisskin

Stinkesocke

Turnschuh

Derwillspielen und Dertutnix ( Hunterpets )

Teppichboden

Fussmatte

Mülleimer


----------



## Offhand (16. März 2011)

Sarribert schrieb:


> Ich und 2 Rl freunde spieln grad nen paar Tauren namens Bauchfleisch, Kalbsleber und Gutdurch
> Gilde soll heißen "Alarm für Taure 11" aber nunja.


Wollt ihr euch nicht lieber ein ganz anderes Spiel suchen? Ich gehe einmal davon aus, das ihr schon andere Chars habt. Eventuell sogar noch auf nem anderen Realm damit ihr nicht mit euren Mains in Verbindung gebracht werden könnt. Das sind meiner Meinung nach Anzeichen für Langeweile. Der Spieleinhalt zieht euch nicht mehr vom Hocker und schon sucht man sich anderen Fun ingame. Am besten noch in ein niedrigstufiges Gebiet der gegnerischen Fraktion ziehen und zu dritt alles umholzen was dort versucht zu leveln. Ich sag nur WotLk und Schlingendorntal, täglich so ab 15 Uhr bis 20 Uhr. Wo-Ende ganztägig sowie die Probleme als um die 30er dort zu leveln.


----------



## Alion (16. März 2011)

Spieler:
Kühlschrank - Zwerg Krieger
Trollolol
Snickers
Heilung - Heilig Priester

Gilden:
Allianz versichert
Gank mich und ich logg um - Twink Gilde


----------



## Tyngir (16. März 2011)

Najsh schrieb:


> Wenn ein anderer Fussballfan einen Namen oder einen Sticker hat, der dir nicht gefällt - sagst du ihm dann dass er
> "geistig minderbemittel ist" (zitat)



Nö, aber die AGBs der einzelnen Stadionbetreiber/ des DFB sprechen da eine ganz klar Sprache:

"2. Fahnen, Transparente, Aufnäher oder Kleidungsstücke zu tragen oder mitzuführen, deren Aufschrift geeignet ist, Dritte aufgrund ihrer Hautfarbe, 
 	Religion oder sexuellen Orientierung zu diffamieren oder deren Aufschrift Symbole verfassungsfeindlicher Organisationen zeigen."

So, oder ähnlich ist das überall zu finden.
Es handelt sich also um Regelverstösse. Und ob wir dafür nun ne Stadionordnung oder die AGB von Blizz zugrunde legen ist Jacke wie Hose, es ist 
verboten. Egal wie lange Bärtram oder Cunnilingus hier noch diskutieren wollen.


Gruß
Tyngir


----------



## Gazeran (16. März 2011)

Wieder was lustiges gesehen, bzw gemacht xD
Hab mir jetzt ein Brennendes Schwein als Begleiter geholt das heisst passendereweise: BurningBeef 
Werd andauernd in inis angesprochen xD


----------



## campino76 (16. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Wieder was lustiges gesehen, bzw gemacht xD
> Hab mir jetzt ein Brennendes Schwein als Begleiter geholt das heisst passendereweise: BurningBeef
> Werd andauernd in inis angesprochen xD



Beef is aber Rind


----------



## Soulii (16. März 2011)

I
I
I
I
V


----------



## Harkor (16. März 2011)

Neritia schrieb:


> gelacht hab ich beim holypala: heiligsblechle



Der Name ist mir auch mal eingefallen, in Anbetracht der zunehmenden Internationalisierung hatte ich mir mal einen Twink "Holytin" erstellt. Der existiert aber nicht mehr.


----------



## Duselette (16. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Wieder was lustiges gesehen, bzw gemacht xD
> Hab mir jetzt ein Brennendes Schwein als Begleiter geholt das heisst passendereweise: BurningBeef
> Werd andauernd in inis angesprochen xD



ja... bestimmt lachen die alle weil du dein Schwein "Brennendes Rind(fleisch)" genannt hast.


----------



## Harkor (16. März 2011)

Ach ja, ich muss immer noch schmunzeln, wenn ich mir vorstelle was der den ganzen Tag tut, den ich letztens gesehen habe.

Der Magier Blablabumm


----------



## Ischey (16. März 2011)

Ich habe mir mal ne Bankgilde erstellt mit dem: Gib mir Tiernamen

Nachteil: Ich wurde immer als dumme Sau betittelt

Vorteil: Mein Verkäufertwink wurde bekannt


----------



## Elektron1 (16. März 2011)

Hatte mal ein Hunter Pet gesehen (es war ein Wildschwein), dass hieß
"Steckdose" - (muss ich immer wieder grinsen..)


----------



## Najsh (16. März 2011)

Tyngir schrieb:


> Nö, aber die AGBs der einzelnen Stadionbetreiber/ des DFB sprechen da eine ganz klar Sprache:
> 
> "2. Fahnen, Transparente, Aufnäher oder Kleidungsstücke zu tragen oder mitzuführen, deren Aufschrift geeignet ist, Dritte aufgrund ihrer Hautfarbe,
> Religion oder sexuellen Orientierung zu diffamieren oder deren Aufschrift Symbole verfassungsfeindlicher Organisationen zeigen."
> ...



Es geht hier um lustige und kreative Namen - nicht um Namen die rassistisch, sexueller Art oder sonstwie gegen AGBs verstoßen.
Dementsprechend ist es auch nicht nötig die Diskussion in Richtung AGBs zu leiten.

Es geht um folgendes:
Solange ich nicht gegen die AGBs verstoße, suche ich mir den Namen aus der mir gefällt, und es interessiert mich nicht die Bohne
ob der anderen gefällt, zur Lore passt oder nicht RPG-gerecht ist . Genauso wenig lasse ich mir von Leuten sagen, worüber ich lachen darf und worüber nicht.

Gruss


----------



## Manaori (16. März 2011)

Najsh schrieb:


> Es geht hier um lustige und kreative Namen - nicht um Namen die rassistisch, sexueller Art oder sonstwie gegen AGBs verstoßen.
> Dementsprechend ist es auch nicht nötig die Diskussion in Richtung AGBs zu leiten.
> 
> Es geht um folgendes:
> ...



Dann lies mal die AGBs. Da steht klar und deutlich, dass es nicht nur um sexuelle, rassistische Anspielungen oder welche auf Drogen geht, sonderna uch auf zusammengesetzte Worte (Blechdose...), Marken, etc. Mir ist es egal, ob ein Name zur Lose passt oder RP-gerecht ist - da das sowieso ein etwas sehr weiter Begriff ist - aber wenn ich neben einem Marîhuânâ oder einem Todesknight stehe, dann verstößt der ganz klar gegen die AGBs. Ebenso ein Bärladin, ein Ichtudirnix oder sonst was in der Art.


----------



## Cantharion (16. März 2011)

bevor jetzt wieder über die Richtlinien disskutiert wird:
 1. Regeln für Charakternamen 

 Jeder Benutzer muss entweder einen Namen für seinen Charakter selbst wählen oder die World of Warcraft-Software automatisch einen Namen für den Charakter nach dem Zufallsprinzip auswählen lassen. Falls Spieler eine „Gilde“ bilden, ist es außerdem erforderlich, dieser Gilde einen Namen zu geben. Wenn Sie einen Charakternamen auswählen, eine Gilde erstellen oder sonstige Kennungen festlegen, die andere Spieler in World of Warcraft sehen können, müssen Sie sich an die folgenden Richtlinien sowie an allgemeine Anstandsregeln halten. Falls Blizzard Entertainment an einer dieser Kennungen Anstoß nimmt oder Sie als unpassend erachtet, behält es sich vor, nach eigenem Ermessen den Namen zu ändern, die Kennung und den entsprechenden Chat-Raum zu entfernen und/oder Ihre Nutzung von World of Warcraft zu sperren oder zu kündigen. Insbesondere dürfen Sie keine Namen benutzen: 

 (1) die einer anderen Person gehören, um sich als diese Person auszugeben, einschließlich der Namen eines „Game Master“ oder anderer Mitarbeiter oder Vertreter von Blizzard Entertainment; 
(2) die „Schimpfwörter“ enthalten oder auf andere Weise beleidigend, diffamierend, herabsetzend, vulgär, obszön, rassistisch, volksverhetzend oder in anderer Weise anstößig sind; 
(3) die durch Rechte Dritter geschützt sind und ohne deren schriftliche Autorisierung verwendet werden; 
(4) die einen Bezug zu populären Persönlichkeiten aus der Medien- oder Kulturlandschaft haben; 
(5) die Dienstleistungsmarken oder Marken ähneln oder entsprechen, unabhängig davon, ob diese eingetragen sind; 
(6) die religiösen Gottheiten oder Gestalten entsprechen; 
(7) von Charakteren aus Warcraft-Produkten von Blizzard Entertainment, einschließlich Namen aus der Warcraft-Romanreihe; 
(8) die mit Drogen, Sex, Alkohol oder kriminellen Handlungen in Zusammenhang stehen; 
 (9) die aus Teilen von Sätzen oder aus vollständigen Sätzen bestehen (z.B. "InKopprein", "Fleischisttoll", etc); 
(10) die aus reinem Kauderwelsch bestehen (z.B. "Asdfasdf", "Jjxccm", "Hvlldrm"); 
(11) die sich auf Ikonen oder Personen der Populärkultur beziehen; 
(12) die "Leet" (von engl. "Elite", Ersetzung von Buchstaben durch Zahlen:1337 = LEET) oder "Dudespeak" verwenden (Absichtliches Einfügen von Rechtschreibungsfehlern:dooDzpaek); 
(13) die Titel enthalten. Der Begriff "Titel", so wie er hier zu verstehen ist, schließt Rangtitel (z.B. "FeldwebelTed" oder "GeneralVlad"), monarchistische oder Phantasietitel (z.B., "KönigMichael", "FürstPeter") und religiöse Titel (z.B., "DerPapst," oder "PaterPopsi") ein. 

 Sie dürfen weder falsche Rechtschreibung oder alternative Schreibweisen benutzen, um die oben aufgeführten Namensrichtlinien zu umgehen, noch "Vor"- und "Nachnamen" verwenden, die kombiniert gegen vorgenannte Beschränkungen verstoßen.


----------



## Gazeran (16. März 2011)

An alle die auf Klugscheisser machen mussten und mir sagen wollten:
Beef ist aber Rindfleisch!
Beef hat genauso die bedeutung "Speck", da meines Wissens nach Schweine auch Speck haben  ist der Name auch "inhaltlich" richtig.


----------



## Hoschie69 (16. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> An alle die auf Klugscheisser machen mussten und mir sagen wollten:
> Beef ist aber Rindfleisch!
> Beef hat genauso die bedeutung "Speck", da meines Wissens nach Schweine auch Speck haben  ist der Name auch "inhaltlich" richtig.





Dann haste da was falsch verstanden - Beef wird immer und ausschliesslich in Verbindung mit Rindfleisch benutzt - guckst du z.B. hier: Klick Mich


----------



## dedennis (16. März 2011)

Chika, Stalin, Biercreme, Pisspott, Pussychick, Schmalzohr, Brathirn.........
könnte das unendlich weiter führen was da bei uns alle auf dem Server auf 85 rum rennt ^^


----------



## Cantharion (16. März 2011)

Noch schlimmer sind die ganzen Leute die sich Fukushima nennen.
Diesen Leuten sollte man echt eine reinhauen...


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. März 2011)

Ich hab auch ein, ich find ihn lustig 


 	Bierbart 	xD


----------



## Blutelfmann (16. März 2011)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer sind die ganzen Leute die sich Fukushima nennen.
> Diesen Leuten sollte man echt eine reinhauen...



noch schlimmer sind die namen : kern, kraftwerk, atom, strahlung x.X


----------



## Brozan (16. März 2011)

Einer meiner chars hieß Caipiranha.
Fand ich damals ganz amüsant


----------



## kinziggangster (16. März 2011)

Kumpel hat sich heute nen Tauren Schami mit Namen "Fischkuhter" gemacht, fand ich auch ganz nice


----------



## Cazor (16. März 2011)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> Ich hab auch ein, ich find ihn lustig
> 
> 
> Bierbart 	xD




haha ja find ich auch. Zwerg?


----------



## hugelife (16. März 2011)

trauen female mansweib
und mal ein zwerg im bg gesehen name war :Fettsack 
muste mich gut bepissen -.-

ach da gibts auch noch ein pommespanzer


----------



## Bighorn (17. März 2011)

Über meinen Trollschami wird auch gerne mal gelacht, der heißt Schnikschnak ... dank Blizz eben ohne die beiden c


----------



## Mahrony (17. März 2011)

Mein ewiger Favorit ist ja immer noch "Feuchtelunte". Auf einem RP-Server. Seit 6 Monaten noch nicht gezwungen seinen Namen zu ändern. Ich danke den GMs dafür


----------



## Cantharion (17. März 2011)

kinziggangster schrieb:


> Kumpel hat sich heute nen Tauren Schami mit Namen "Fischkuhter" gemacht, fand ich auch ganz nice



Hol dem Schrecken der Meere.
"Schrecken der Meere Fischkuhter"


----------



## sK4r4 (17. März 2011)

Eigentlich finde ich alle Namen seltsam, die irgendeinen Bezug zu realen Objekten haben, z.B. Küchengeräten und ähnlichem. Solche Leute findet man ja ständig.


----------



## Amkhar (18. März 2011)

Najsh schrieb:


> in Anlehnung an Seinfelds Soup-Nazi - gratuliere ich dir zum Titel: WoW-Nazi
> 
> Soviel Intoleranz und Verachtung gegenüber Spielern, die das Spiel bunter und lustiger machen, verdient wirklich Respekt.
> 
> ...


In Anlehnung an den mir von dir verliehenen Titel sollst du natürlich auch einen haben,wie wäre es mit:WOW-Dummy? Nur mit deinem Einverständnis natürlich.

Wenn ich geistig so einfach gestrickt wäre daß ich derartige Namen "lustig und bunt" finde hätte ich vielleicht ein ähnliches Weltbild wie du,bin ich aber nicht^^

Ich habe wenigstens noch ein Utopia,doch welches hat ein Wurstbrot?Und wer wo und wann,alleine oder in Gesellschaft, spielen darf,kläre doch bitte mit deinem Pfleger.Soviel zu deiner Gesellschaftfähigkeit.

Ja,WOW ist ein Spiel,und da halte ich mich an regeln und erwarte es von anderen auch,also deshalb bin ich ein Nazi?

Gratulation zu deinem Weltbild.

Sic transit Gloria Mundi.


----------



## Amkhar (18. März 2011)

Moi schrieb:


> Ist schon irgendwie armseelig das ich mich herablassen muss um mit jem ,der solch eine gesinnungseinstellung besitzt, diskutieren muss.


Must du doch gar nicht!


----------



## Plitzkrieg (20. März 2011)

absolut beste was ich gesehen habe war der UMGLATSCHER

gleich gefolgt vom Vokuhealer


----------



## Terminsel (20. März 2011)

Gemüsebrühe und Sprühstuhl...


----------



## Gazeran (20. März 2011)

Letztens ein Druidenheal: Horstkevin


----------



## Dagonzo (20. März 2011)

Blutelfmann schrieb:


> noch schlimmer sind die namen : kern, kraftwerk, atom, strahlung x.X


Hm naja, einer meiner Alliechars (Zwerg-Jäger) der schon seit 6 Jahren existiert, hat den Namen "Atomzwerg"

Soll ich ihn jetzt deswegen umbenennen?


----------



## Plitzkrieg (20. März 2011)

all diese gutmenschen gehen mir auf den piss ... "ohhh, der heißt atom! der will sich über die japanesen lustig machen" gehören weggesperrt.

ich geb nen ATOMrofl auf euch und euer gelaber -_-


----------



## comertz_pole (20. März 2011)

nen zwerg gesehen "Kloetengott"


----------



## Kyrenia (20. März 2011)

Ich habe mal einen Priest mit dem namen Kuttenbrunza getroffen  natürlich hab ich das sofort meinen gildenkollegen im ts gesagt.
was ich nicht wusste, für unseren raid an dem tag hatte 1 random gefehlt und "Kuttenbrunza" war bei uns im ts 
das war eine sehr peinliche situation


----------



## ego1899 (20. März 2011)

Hab nen Paladin der Analadin heißt...   Sollte erst Aladin, der Paladin werden, schien mir aber für nen Pala noch nich passend genug ^^
Mein Ork Krieger heißt Morkus... N Kumpel von mir heißt Markus daher kam ich irgendwie drauf 

Edit: Achso muss dazusagen das ich den Pala nich ernsthaft spiele, würd ich nie tun, das is nur n Bankchar ^^

Meine Untote Hexerin heißt Gammeltante und mein Blutelf Jäger Egolas xD


----------



## marshmellow07 (20. März 2011)

Was ich mal geil fand (habe es selbst von meiner Frau erzählt bekommen)!

Ein Jäger mit Namen:

Treffnix

und sein Pet

Ichauchnicht


----------



## Py. (20. März 2011)

Fand's mal recht lustig, als ich nen männlichen und nen weiblichen Tauren traf..... Mamakuh und Papakuh.


----------



## Headhunter94 (20. März 2011)

Die meisten Namen sind entweder:

a) alt
b) unwitzig

Ich denk auch, dass wenn der Name nicht wirklich ausgefallen oder durchdacht witzig ist, sondern einfach nur Mofabrot oder sowas dann isses nicht witzig.
Ist auch nur für die meisten Neuanfänger in MMOs oder Leute mit nem "kindischen" Humor witzig wenn ihr Char Bratwurst heißt.


----------



## Deathmaul (20. März 2011)

Ich hab mal nen Char gesehen, der Ferkelwerfer hieß


----------



## Die Jagd ist eröffnet (20. März 2011)

Bei uns aufm Server gibts:
Bearforceone
Retbull

Mehr ist nicht hängen geblieben :-D


----------



## teppichleiste (20. März 2011)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> Meine Chars Heissen Rayleigh,Akainu,Ace,Falkenauge,Kizaru,Rotershanks,Yassop,Blackbeard und Raffit von denen namen is nur Ace sehr häufig.



Du guckst/liest zuviel One Piece.


----------



## Plitzkrieg (20. März 2011)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Die meisten Namen sind entweder:
> 
> a) alt
> b) unwitzig
> ...



hmmm, und jemand der solche namen absolut nicht lustig findet hat eben garkeinen humor ... das man leute gleich beleidigen muss, nur weil sie etwas witzig finden? ziemlich kindisches verhalten, findeste nicht?


----------



## Murkas (20. März 2011)

neben dem wohl öfters vorkommenden Name "Gnomenpresse" (taurenwarri) lief mir neulich ein ebenfalls taurenwarri "Frankthetank" über den Weg.. (englisch aussprechen.. deutsch klingt komisch..) musste ich schon lachen.. und mein Bruder hat nen b11 hunter namens "knötchen"..


----------



## Mayestic (20. März 2011)

ich hatte mal vor langer zeit einen multiboxer im alteractal der zockte mit 5 eleschamis. 

deren namen waren

kamsahtota
kamsahtotb
kamsahtotc
kamsahtotd
kamsahtote

und der name war auch programm. kaum nahmen die 5 eleschamis nen gegner ins ziel fiel der auch schon tot um, instant ^^

hab mal eben ins arsenal geschaut weil ich mich grade dran erinnert habe aber gibts nicht mehr.


----------



## Headhunter94 (21. März 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> hmmm, und jemand der solche namen absolut nicht lustig findet hat eben garkeinen humor ... das man leute gleich beleidigen muss, nur weil sie etwas witzig finden? ziemlich kindisches verhalten, findeste nicht?



Naja, du missverstehst da wohl was, weil ich niemanden wegen seiner Namenswahl oder seines Humors persönlich angreife, was du jedoch getan hast, denn mich als humorlos zu bezeichnen ist, sag ich mal so ziemlich idiotisch, weil du mich gar nicht kennst und meine Meinung als schlechter ansiehst, weil sie sich gegen andere richtet.


----------



## Plitzkrieg (21. März 2011)

Headhunter94 schrieb:


> Naja, du missverstehst da wohl was, weil ich niemanden wegen seiner Namenswahl oder seines Humors persönlich angreife, was du jedoch getan hast, denn mich als humorlos zu bezeichnen ist, sag ich mal so ziemlich idiotisch, weil du mich gar nicht kennst und meine Meinung als schlechter ansiehst, weil sie sich gegen andere richtet.



und du denkst jedem, der bestimmte namen lustig findet kindisches verhalten nachzusagen wär keine beleidigung? autsch!


----------



## Sakthena (21. März 2011)

Multiboxer Cookie, Còókie etc... ele schamie - fand ned Namen eigtl zum schmunzeln, die nachkomenden Lavaeruptionen weniger 

Mein Priester (neuester Twink) heißt Bòón - ist halt einfach so weil ich den Char erst noch lernen muss. Mein angehender Feuermage heißt Bruzzl - den find ich einfach funny


----------



## Mayestic (21. März 2011)

Kaum war ich hier ging ich wieder Rift spielen und schwubs im ersten BG stand mir 

Bornierterbonobo gegenüber. Da musste ich direkt an den Beitrag hier denken ^^.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grüße an den Server Trübkopf ^^


----------



## Headhunter94 (21. März 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> und du denkst jedem, der bestimmte namen lustig findet kindisches verhalten nachzusagen wär keine beleidigung? autsch!



Du kannst wohl auch keinen Text lesen und verstehen hm? 
So wie du es hinstellst definiere ich etwas auf den Punkt genau, das stimmt aber nicht so ganz, denn ich gebe lediglich Möglichkeiten, (Neuanfänger, "kindischer"Humor).
Außerdem finde ich nicht, dass ich jemanden beleide nur, weil ich meine Meinung offen sage und seinen Humor dabei "kindisch" nenne, wobei du auch übersiehst, dass ich das kindisch in Anführungszeichen setze was darauf schließen lässt, dass ich es nicht ganz so ernst meine, lesen und verstehen weißt du 

naja wie auch immer, jemanden kindisch zu nennen ist, in meinen Augen, keine Beledigung sondern lediglich Äußerung meiner Meinung. Ob du das als Beleidigung auffasst ist deine Sache, aber mich dann mit meinem eigenen Argument kontern zu wollen DAZU kann ich nur "autsch!" sagen, um es in deine Worte zu fassen.

Also denk in Zukunft mal etwas besser darüber nach was du schreibst, und wann du dich angegriffen fühlen musst. Und außerdem solltest du mal darauf achten was und vor allem _wie_ ich es schreibe.


----------



## Reintoll (21. März 2011)

Katerclysm - Natürlich Feral...


----------



## Plitzkrieg (21. März 2011)

meiner meinung nach bist du ein "husonaut" ... hab ich das richtig gemacht? ist ja nur meine meinung und die darf ich doch sagen und ausserdem anführungszeichen ... und wer hurensohn als beleidigung ansieht ... hust hust autschn


----------



## TheGui (21. März 2011)

Blauershanks schrieb:


> Meine Chars Heissen Rayleigh,Akainu,Ace,Falkenauge,Kizaru,Rotershanks,Yassop,Blackbeard und Raffit von denen namen is nur Ace sehr häufig.


und wer davon bist du? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Naja, hab nen Priester namens "Impojungfrau" und immer noch nicht zum namensändern aufgefordert : /


----------



## Gazeran (21. März 2011)

Hahahahahahaha Pedobear made my day xD
Der da vorn aufm boden xD

Auch geiler name PickmyLussy


----------



## TheGui (21. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Hahahahahahaha Pedobear made my day xD
> Der da vorn aufm boden xD



Es ist der mächtige Pandaman und nicht Pädobär



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gazeran (22. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Es ist der mächtige Pandaman und nicht Pädobär
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja meister.


----------



## Hubautz (22. März 2011)

Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> und du denkst jedem, der bestimmte namen lustig findet kindisches verhalten nachzusagen wär keine beleidigung? autsch!



Jetzt nur mal zum besseren Verständnis: du findest das tatsächlich lustig? Das bedeutet also wenn du am Rechner sitzt und dir ein Char begegnet der „Dosenöffner" oder „Bratwurst" heisst begegnet, klopfst du dir auf die Schenkel vor Lachen und denkst dir „Boah der hats aber drauf, der ist wirklich witzig, so was muss einem erst mal einfallen, Respekt Alder"?

Ist das so?




Plitzkrieg schrieb:


> ... und wer hurensohn als beleidigung ansieht ... hust hust autschn



Nun wenn ich das lese, kann ich mir sehr gut vorstellen dass es so ist.


----------



## SeelenEngel44 (22. März 2011)

Mein Hexenmeister hat den name Aufsmowl


----------



## Murkas (22. März 2011)

SeelenEngel44 schrieb:


> Mein Hexenmeister hat den name Aufsmowl



sowas.. ist nicht lustig.. da is nedmal ansatzweise was zu lachen bei..

und weiter oben.."huso" is schon ne beleidigung.. da sieht man mal wieder die Entwicklung der Community..


----------



## Kuman (22. März 2011)

Hoffentlich wird irgendein GM aus WoW auf den Thread aufmerksam und sucht sich jeden Beitrag raus in dem steht "ololololo ich heiße xxx und wurde noch net gebant roflmao zomfg" Viel Spaß euch allen


----------



## RedShirt (22. März 2011)

Ich hab schon viel gesehen:

Klobürste
Tomatensaft
bònécrûsher
Badangel (mal Deutsch lesen... oder Todesangel für Deutsch/Englisch versuchtem Mischmasch)

usw usw usw


----------



## Doofkatze (22. März 2011)

Ich find Rindeastwood super, genau wie Worgenfreeman.

Harrydotter hat eindeutig was.

Ich schwelge gern in alten Erinnerungen.

Catweazel, Hustinette (Bär vom Jäger) um nur zwei zu nennen.


----------



## Hosenschisser (22. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Hahahahahahaha Pedobear made my day xD
> Der da vorn aufm boden xD
> 
> Auch geiler name PickmyLussy




Hast du dir schon die erste Praline gekauft und dabei gehofft das die Kassiererin sich beeilt oder haste das noch vor dir?


----------



## Cazor (23. März 2011)

TheGui schrieb:


> Es ist der mächtige Pandaman und nicht Pädobär
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




*umlach* der määächtige Pandaman..


----------



## sensêij1988 (23. März 2011)

gestern nen mage mit den namen "Monsterdps" im Kloster dabei gehabt nur kamm er nichtmal auf 100 dps


----------



## K. Jansen (23. März 2011)

Murkas schrieb:


> sowas.. ist nicht lustig.. da is nedmal ansatzweise was zu lachen bei..
> 
> und weiter oben.."huso" is schon ne beleidigung.. da sieht man mal wieder die Entwicklung der Community..



Das ist ja mal voll total krass interessant was du so lustig findest und was nicht! Nein, wirklich, erzähl mir mehr.
Aber in diesem Thread geht es nunmal darum "seltsame Namen" zu posten. Ob du diesen, lass es mich nochmal hervorheben, _seltsamen_ Namen nun lustig findest oder nicht steht doch gar nicht zur Debatte.
Seltsame Namen sind nunmal eben seltsam, ich weiß nicht ob seltsam bei dir automatisch lustig bedeutet.


----------



## Gazeran (23. März 2011)

Hosenschisser schrieb:


> Hast du dir schon die erste Praline gekauft und dabei gehofft das die Kassiererin sich beeilt oder haste das noch vor dir?


Ich verstehe nicht ganz worauf du hinaus willst?
Also den Namen verstehe ich schon (deswegen das P und das L groß, und auch der  smiley, aber naja)
Deine Metapher verstehe ich aber grade überhaupt nicht... Vllt stehe ich auch einfach nut aufm schlauch :S


----------



## Hosenschisser (23. März 2011)

Gazeran schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht ganz worauf du hinaus willst?
> Also den Namen verstehe ich schon (deswegen das P und das L groß, und auch der  smiley, aber naja)
> Deine Metapher verstehe ich aber grade überhaupt nicht... Vllt stehe ich auch einfach nut aufm schlauch :S




Da du unter anderem "Hahaha... Pedobaer made my day xD" geschrieben hast, bin ich zu dem Schluß gekommen, daß du den Namen so lustig fandest, daß er deine Laune für einen Tag auf ein dermaßen positives Niveau gehoben hat, daß nichts mehr dir den Tag vermiesen kann.

Das du ein Anagramm wo genau 2 Buchstaben die Position gewechselt haben "geil" findest, hat wohl eher mit der Bedeutung der Worte als mit dem Anagramm selbst zu tun.

Beides zusammen gesehen, hat mich deinen Humor auf das Niveau des Alters, in dem man die von mir genannte Handlung macht, schätzen lassen. 

Mit der Frage wollte ich darauf hinaus, ob du auch in dem Alter bist.


----------



## Gazeran (23. März 2011)

Ich fand die Idee geil :S
Ich bin zwar noch relativ jung im gegensatz zu anderen hier, aber ich bin dennoch nicht so jemand der "hihihihihiihihi da hat jemand penis gesagt" sagt oder soetwas

Naja wir schweifen ab..
Bin jetz ma wieder bissl nich so aktiv, schule :S


----------



## Gazeran (23. März 2011)

Ich fand die Idee geil :S
Ich bin zwar noch relativ jung im gegensatz zu anderen hier, aber ich bin dennoch nicht so jemand der "hihihihihiihihi da hat jemand penis gesagt" sagt oder soetwas

Naja wir schweifen ab..
Bin jetz ma wieder bissl nich so aktiv, schule :S


----------



## Ayuran (23. März 2011)

Naja nicht wirklich seltsam sonder eher einfach nur dumm fand ich bei uns auf dem server 85 Blutelf Dk mit dem Namen Blackschadow (mit tausend hässlichen sonderzeichen)


----------



## Apuh (4. April 2011)

Gerade in HdU gewesen mit einem Draenei Krieger namens Pfeiffdruff und einem Zwerg Priester namens Beichtstuhl...


----------



## yutaka_von_orgrimmar (4. April 2011)

nen kumpel heisst todescritter^^


----------



## Karlli (4. April 2011)

Ich hab einen gesehen, der heißt "Wundertüte" und "kloschüssel" .. Kloschüssel war auch allen Ernstes auf level 85 o.O


----------



## Torode (4. April 2011)

http://eu.battle.net...x%C3%B8r/simple


mein schurke (bin jetzt mal auf flames gespannt )

edit: verdammter link buggt rum, name ist Blæðërrðxxør (ja der ist 85 seit kurzem )


----------



## Gazeran (4. April 2011)

Du wirst bestimmt nie in gruppen geladen... Deinen namen kann man ja nichtmal ansatzweise aussprechen -.-


----------



## Torode (4. April 2011)

naja momentan raide ich eh nicht zumindest nicht mit dem char, ist auch der einzige char mit paar sonderbuchstaben, meine anderen heißen zb Ätmund, Gnombastisch, Mumboojumboo usw also nix schlimmes wollte nur auch mal sonderbuchstaben und zeichen im namen haben :>


----------



## Evolaey (4. April 2011)

Torode schrieb:


> naja momentan raide ich eh nicht zumindest nicht mit dem char, ist auch der einzige char mit paar sonderbuchstaben, meine anderen heißen zb Ätmund, Gnombastisch, Mumboojumboo usw also nix schlimmes wollte nur auch mal sonderbuchstaben und zeichen im namen haben :>



von azshara !


----------



## Torode (4. April 2011)

und du bist, wenn ich fragen darf?  
(stalker inc :>)


----------



## Gazeran (4. April 2011)

Wow... blitzmerker, das steht sogar im link -.-


----------



## Torode (4. April 2011)

die chars könnten ja auch auf nem anderen server sein, hab nie gesagt dass die chars auf azshara sind


----------



## xxhajoxx (4. April 2011)

Aber wenn man den kaputten Link anklickt steht da Azshara!


----------



## Assari (4. April 2011)

Gnomwurst, Toastbrot, Taurenfilet... 

Und der mit Abstand aller aller aller schlimmste (nicht 100% wegen den strichen auf den buchstaben): Îílìîïlîílìï

Sowas is schlimm...


----------



## Wolfmania (5. April 2011)

ich mag meinen Twink Krampfader (Orc Schamanin - sehr hässlich aber ein Original) - wird immer gern gelacht in BG's über den Namen


----------



## Zuckerbub (5. April 2011)

Gestern nen Heiler in der Gruppe gehabt:

"CritneyFears"

Wie geil ist der Name denn


----------



## Yadae (5. April 2011)

Bevor ich auf nen RP-Server gewechselt bin, sind mir häufig sehr schnuckelige Namen über den Weg gelaufen^^

Amüsant fand ich ja den Hunter 'Käsebröt' mit seinem Pet 'Käsebrötchen', wobei Pala 'Wurstulle' auch ganz gut war.

Ich bleib dann doch lieber bei rp-tauglichen Namen


----------



## PMB (5. April 2011)

Also alles durchgelesen habe ich nicht. 

Ich habe mal einen Furor Krieger gesehen der hieß "Chefkoch Salathacker"

Ich habe mich bepisst vor lachen :-))


----------



## hexxhexx (5. April 2011)

Zwerg Schamane: "Biertotem"


----------



## campino76 (5. April 2011)

hexxhexx schrieb:


> Zwerg Schamane: "Biertotem"



*hehe* der name is mal geil


----------



## GoAheadMakeMyDay (5. April 2011)

Der Ele meiner freundin heisst Coco Shamel...

Eine Kriegerin in meiner Gilde heisst HellyBerryx..

Mein Schurke heisst Catchme und mein BANKCHAR:

    Clitmeister 
<Fear and Loathing>


----------



## Galanhead (5. April 2011)

Mein Hexer heißt Bhu
Der Krieger Vollepulle und der DK Zahnstocher

Wenn das mal nicht schräg ist...


----------



## SonGokuKid (5. April 2011)

Hatte mal nen Hexer in da Grupe mit namen: Ichhabnendot


----------



## Eldorados (5. April 2011)

Hab einen Goblin Schamanen, der heißt "Blädschauga" 
Na und, der Name entspricht der Wahrheit *lächelt*


----------



## Jordin (5. April 2011)

Hab mal eine "Vorgina" gesehen ... 
Klasse: kein Plan
Rasse: sollte klar sein

Ich würde mich trotzdem nicht so nennen -.-
[font="Arial, sans-serif"]
[/font]


----------



## Eldorados (5. April 2011)

Ich hab einen Schamanen, der heißt "Blädschauga"
Na und, das entspricht nur der Wahrheit *lacht*


----------



## Cantharion (5. April 2011)

Jordin schrieb:


> Hab mal eine "Vorgina" gesehen ...



Worgina und Critoris wären bestimmt ein geiles 2o2 team...wie will man die töten wenn man vor lachen aufm Boden liegt?


----------



## Bluebarcode (5. April 2011)

mein zwergenpala heisst butterhans


----------



## D4rkwalker (5. April 2011)

Hatte schon im PVP: 3 leute Hepatitisa, Hepatitisb, Hepatitisc


----------



## Kenaga (5. April 2011)

seltene Namen, hmm,

Also gestern in der Kriegshymnenschlucht kam mir so eine Elfeneule namens "Sailormoon" entgegen.
Das ist mir noch nicht untergekommen, und witzig fand ich es auch 

MfG Kenaga


----------

